# 2009 Hoyt rumors



## AERO63 (Feb 26, 2008)

Lots of rumors...probably will be a big change to the flagship, there generally is. Not too much use in speculating until mid-October, most folks who are really "in the know" are pretty tight-lipped.


----------



## BowtechAlly563 (Dec 5, 2007)

I heard Reflex is not going to be around anymore at the end of this year. Dont know if thats true its just what i heard.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Boludo said:


> Rumors have been being tossed around these parts for a few weeks now. I do know this for sure. Expect a big change in Hoyt's flagship bow this year.
> 
> Rumors I heard: Sub 4 lbs. 350 fps.
> 
> FWIW.



don't expect a sub 4 pound bow. the market has went there in the past and many soon found that ultralight bows just aren't where it is at. light bows are hard as :zip: to hold steady. even as heavy as people claim hoyt bows to be i still add about 3-4 pounds to my hunting bow to get it to where it holds good. my hunting bow and target bow both weigh in at around 8 pounds and i wouldn't have it any other way.
i would have to tie bricks to a sub 4 pound bow in order to shoot it lol.


----------



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

I saw a guy at our 3D shoot that had a PSE that looked like a toy. Really short and light, but man, did it shoot! He said when the bow was hanging at the store it had a tag on it that read "This is NOT a toy".


----------



## Boludo (Feb 18, 2003)

BOWGOD said:


> don't expect a sub 4 pound bow. the market has went there in the past and many soon found that ultralight bows just aren't where it is at. light bows are hard as :zip: to hold steady. even as heavy as people claim hoyt bows to be i still add about 3-4 pounds to my hunting bow to get it to where it holds good. my hunting bow and target bow both weigh in at around 8 pounds and i wouldn't have it any other way.
> i would have to tie bricks to a sub 4 pound bow in order to shoot it lol.


I wouldn't expect it to be sub 4, but much closer to 4 than they are now. Light bows aren't where it's at? You mean like the Drenalin (3.85)? Seems that one sold pretty good. Most manufacturers seem to be pushing for that 4 lb mark. Hoyts have always been more beefy. Some may like it, but I'd put money on the fact that Hoyt would have sold more Kateras this year if it was 6 oz. lighter. Hoyt wont sacrifice durability though so it will be interesting to see what they come out with.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

BowtechAlly563 said:


> I heard Reflex is not going to be around anymore at the end of this year. Dont know if thats true its just what i heard.


I could almost see this, but, Reflex has already came out with there 2009 line up and they are already on the market. They have two mag riser bows going for $499 and $599. If they were going to close the door at the end of the year they really made a mistake in making and advertising there 09 line up, but you just never know.


----------



## frsd44 (Sep 3, 2004)

onetohunt said:


> I could almost see this, but, Reflex has already came out with there 2009 line up and they are already on the market. They have two mag riser bows going for $499 and $599. If they were going to close the door at the end of the year they really made a mistake in making and advertising there 09 line up, but you just never know.


I heard that because Hoyt has came out with the Hawk Series of bows that will range in price between 499 and 599 which will give them an inhouse mid range series of bows, that they will be shutting down reflex. (Just the rumor that was relayed to me)


----------



## TTripin (Oct 17, 2007)

onetohunt said:


> I could almost see this, but, Reflex has already came out with there 2009 line up and they are already on the market. They have two mag riser bows going for $499 and $599. If they were going to close the door at the end of the year they really made a mistake in making and advertising there 09 line up, but you just never know.


where are you seeing there 09 line up,I thought the bows advertised on there website were the 08 line up


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

onetohunt said:


> I could almost see this, but, Reflex has already came out with there 2009 line up and they are already on the market. They have two mag riser bows going for $499 and $599. If they were going to close the door at the end of the year they really made a mistake in making and advertising there 09 line up, but you just never know.




Probably the Hawk Series but those are Hoyt.LOL. cant say they are the same huh?:chortle:


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Boludo said:


> I wouldn't expect it to be sub 4, but much closer to 4 than they are now. Light bows aren't where it's at? You mean like the Drenalin (3.85)? Seems that one sold pretty good. Most manufacturers seem to be pushing for that 4 lb mark. Hoyts have always been more beefy. Some may like it, but I'd put money on the fact that Hoyt would have sold more Kateras this year if it was 6 oz. lighter. Hoyt wont sacrifice durability though so it will be interesting to see what they come out with.


....I'm not a big guy, and I still dont understand how anyone can really see a difference of 6 ounces of weight in a bow, , and it further baffles me that someone would make that a factor in deciding what bow to buy...When an archer shoots a bow, they are using at least a couple dozen different muscles to shoot the bow...Some muscles are Primary Movers, some are Secondary movers, and some are Support muscles...Divide a pound of weight out among all those muscles, and it's not alot of difference...I wonder how the Lady and children archers feel, having to shoot bows that weight 4 pounds?...Compare the size/weight/strength of a 14 year old , or a small framed Woman to an average man, and it quickly adds up that a man that lets a few more ounces of bow weight direct His choice of bows is probably just splitting hairs...or looking to find something to nit-pick about...As for HOYT's '09 line-up......I am making a prediction...Write this down..(LOL!!)......HOYT will offer the Z-3 cams on most bows, either as Standard, or as an option..AND, I'm thinking that Hoyt will bring back a Spiral type cam, maybe on a short A-T-A bow like the Katera...I really dont think that Hoyt will change much this coming year except that...I can see how a Spiral cam on a Katera would clock in close to 350 f.p.s...The Katera with Z-3's will do close to 340 f.p.s. now....Harperman


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Harperman said:


> ....I'm not a big guy, and I still dont understand how anyone can really see a difference of 6 ounces of weight in a bow, , and it further baffles me that someone would make that a factor in deciding what bow to buy...When an archer shoots a bow, they are using at least a couple dozen different muscles to shoot the bow...Some muscles are Primary Movers, some are Secondary movers, and some are Support muscles...Divide a pound of weight out among all those muscles, and it's not alot of difference...I wonder how the Lady and children archers feel, having to shoot bows that weight 4 pounds?...Compare the size/weight/strength of a 14 year old , or a small framed Woman to an average man, and it quickly adds up that a man that lets a few more ounces of bow weight direct His choice of bows is probably just splitting hairs...or looking to find something to nit-pick about...As for HOYT's '09 line-up......I am making a prediction...Write this down..(LOL!!)......HOYT will offer the Z-3 cams on most bows, either as Standard, or as an option..AND, I'm thinking that Hoyt will bring back a Spiral type cam, maybe on a short A-T-A bow like the Katera...I really dont think that Hoyt will change much this coming year except that...I can see how a Spiral cam on a Katera would clock in close to 350 f.p.s...The Katera with Z-3's will do close to 340 f.p.s. now....Harperman



the z3 cams are built for short (parrelel) limb bows and the spirals were built for the longer limb bows so your idea although it does sound good would not work out too well. that is why when they put spirals on the vipertec they had to put xt2000 limbs on it. it's just how the cams are designed and where they perform at.:wink:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

BowtechAlly563 said:


> I heard Reflex is not going to be around anymore at the end of this year. Dont know if thats true its just what i heard.


it is but hoyt just made to nice looking bow that r priced at 499 and 599. i might have to check these out. the 599 one has the xt500 limbs like on the high line models. and the cheaper bow has reflex limbs.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> the z3 cams are built for short (parrelel) limb bows and the spirals were built for the longer limb bows so your idea although it does sound good would not work out too well. that is why when they put spirals on the vipertec they had to put xt2000 limbs on it. it's just how the cams are designed and where they perform at.:wink:


......The SuperTec had Spirals on it, as well as the TurboTec...These bows were short...The Z-3 cam CAN be used on any length of bow...Check out the Hoyt '08 catalogue.....The Vectrix Plus, Katera XL both are available with Cam 1/2 Plus cams....If a Cam 1/2 Plus can work on a paralell, limb, then the Z3 will work on a conventional limbs bow...Some folks have allready been experimenting with it....Take Care.....Harperman


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

Harperman said:


> ......The SuperTec had Spirals on it, as well as the TurboTec...These bows were short...The Z-3 cam CAN be used on any length of bow...Check out the Hoyt '08 catalogue.....The Vectrix Plus, Katera XL both are available with Cam 1/2 Plus cams....If a Cam 1/2 Plus can work on a paralell, limb, then the Z3 will work on a conventional limbs bow...Some folks have allready been experimenting with it....Take Care.....Harperman


That is what the C2 cams are for.

Same draw force curve at the Vector cam, which was made last year.

Go 38 ultra, which is shorter, vector cams, 28 pro which is longer, C2 cams.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Harperman said:


> ......The SuperTec had Spirals on it, as well as the TurboTec...These bows were short...The Z-3 cam CAN be used on any length of bow...Check out the Hoyt '08 catalogue.....The Vectrix Plus, Katera XL both are available with Cam 1/2 Plus cams....If a Cam 1/2 Plus can work on a paralell, limb, then the Z3 will work on a conventional limbs bow...Some folks have allready been experimenting with it....Take Care.....Harperman


supertec and turbotec both had xt2000 limbs:wink: i'm talking about limb length not bow length.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

*My 2cents....*

Hoyt needs the Spiral cams back, make it an option through the custum shop. It's not like they don't have the computer program for the cnc machine to make them. I'm like BOWGOD, give me some weight and i shoot my bows better!!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

12 rings only said:


> hoyt needs the spiral cams back, make it an option through the custum shop. It's not like they don't have the computer program for the cnc machine to make them. I'm like bowgod, give me some weight and i shoot my bows better!!


all hail the spiral cam!!!!:77:


----------



## joeprec (Aug 15, 2005)

The thought about Reflex closing the doors also crossed my mind when I saw the cheaper Hoyt model for '09, but you must remember that Reflex is basically Hoyts mail order line and they are unlikely to lose out on that lucrative side of the business and since they are essentially the same company what benefit would it be to shut down?


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

Boludo said:


> I wouldn't expect it to be sub 4, but much closer to 4 than they are now. Light bows aren't where it's at? You mean like the Drenalin (3.85)? Seems that one sold pretty good. Most manufacturers seem to be pushing for that 4 lb mark. Hoyts have always been more beefy. Some may like it, but I'd put money on the fact that Hoyt would have sold more Kateras this year if it was 6 oz. lighter. Hoyt wont sacrifice durability though so it will be interesting to see what they come out with.


And thank God for that.:wink:


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Harperman said:


> ....I'm not a big guy, and I still dont understand how anyone can really see a difference of 6 ounces of weight in a bow, , and it further baffles me that someone would make that a factor in deciding what bow to buy...When an archer shoots a bow, they are using at least a couple dozen different muscles to shoot the bow...Some muscles are Primary Movers, some are Secondary movers, and some are Support muscles...Divide a pound of weight out among all those muscles, and it's not alot of difference...I wonder how the Lady and children archers feel, having to shoot bows that weight 4 pounds?...Compare the size/weight/strength of a 14 year old , or a small framed Woman to an average man, and it quickly adds up that a man that lets a few more ounces of bow weight direct His choice of bows is probably just splitting hairs...or looking to find something to nit-pick about...As for HOYT's '09 line-up......I am making a prediction...Write this down..(LOL!!)......HOYT will offer the Z-3 cams on most bows, either as Standard, or as an option..AND, I'm thinking that Hoyt will bring back a Spiral type cam, maybe on a short A-T-A bow like the Katera...I really dont think that Hoyt will change much this coming year except that...I can see how a Spiral cam on a Katera would clock in close to 350 f.p.s...The Katera with Z-3's will do close to 340 f.p.s. now....Harperman



The weight is not a big factor in shooting the bow. But it is a HUGE factor in carrying that bow for an entire 36 target course. :wink:

As for comments on Reflex closing down, I was told at a shop that their sales have droped significantly in the past few years and the new Hoyt line is supposed to replace them. I hope not, I love my Growler.


----------



## BowtechKicks (May 11, 2007)

TTripin said:


> where are you seeing there 09 line up,I thought the bows advertised on there website were the 08 line up



On Hoyts web site they have a release of the 2009 Superhawk and Hawk seris that are 599 for the Super and 499 for the Hawk. They do release 09s in the 2008 year. I was just reading the release the other day at the site. Some shops have all ready receieved some.


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

This is new for them, they won't release them all now though. The 2009 lineup will be released in November.


----------



## BowtechKicks (May 11, 2007)

wis_archer said:


> This is new for them, they won't release them all now though. The 2009 lineup will be released in November.



Ya. Forgot to say that was only limited to the Hawk and Super. Can't waite to see this rumered 350fps Hoyt that someone else was mentioning. Don't know if it's true, but it would be kool if it shoots like the rest of the Hoyts.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

BowtechAlly563 said:


> I heard Reflex is not going to be around anymore at the end of this year. Dont know if thats true its just what i heard.


i know that is true. hoyt super hawk on their website has all the details.


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

Which is pretty much a growler riser, reflex pockets, Hoyt/reflex limbs.....only thing changed is the cams...I think.


----------



## macatac (Jul 16, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> supertec and turbotec both had xt2000 limbs:wink: i'm talking about limb length not bow length.


And they were not "parallel" limbed bows like the Katera. I agree with you Bowgod, shorter bows for spirals were made, yes, but not shorter, parallel limbed bows. 

Plus, I still love the UT with 3000 limbs and Spirals. Give me a 737, with 2000 limbs (39 ish ATA) and spirals, and I will be the first guy at the shop on the phone. But that is just me. :wink:

macatac


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

*Hoyt*

Doesn't matter too much as far as the cam or speed as long as they don't digress. But PLEASE don't go sub 4lb. Been there done that and it's not for me.


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

I shot the new katera and vetrix last evening helping a buddy chose his first bow, nice draw cycle, dead in hand, but very heavy feeling bow, and I did not care for the grips, I hope hoyt looses that fugy tec riser and I might jump ship, I have owned 3 hoyts in the past a cybertec,xtec and vtec and had no problems exept stretching strings. My buddy ended up buying a elite xtreme XL, but the hoyt was a close second.


----------



## 3D bowman (Dec 21, 2003)

The Powerhawk is the Reflex Growler and the Superhawk is the Growler on steroids with Laminated XT 500 limbs.


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> the z3 cams are built for short (parrelel) limb bows and the spirals were built for the longer limb bows so your idea although it does sound good would not work out too well. that is why when they put spirals on the vipertec they had to put xt2000 limbs on it. it's just how the cams are designed and where they perform at.:wink:


VERY True!! You will see a spiral type cam and hopefully get rid of the C2 cam. At 350FPS they will still be behind the race hearing PSE has one going well over that


----------



## macatac (Jul 16, 2006)

carcus said:


> I shot the new katera and vetrix last evening helping a buddy chose his first bow, nice draw cycle, dead in hand, but very heavy feeling bow, and I did not care for the grips, I hope hoyt looses that fugy tec riser and I might jump ship, I have owned 3 hoyts in the past a cybertec,xtec and vtec and had no problems exept stretching strings. My buddy ended up buying a elite xtreme XL, but the hoyt was a close second.


I am thinking Hoyt will lose the TEC riser about the time Mathews loses the Solo Cam. :wink:

Besides, the TEC riser is what makes them so solid to shoot. I did not like them either, until I started shooting them. As an engineer, I can appreciate what the intent of that riser design really is.

macatac


----------



## macatac (Jul 16, 2006)

WIHoyt said:


> VERY True!! You will see a spiral type cam and hopefully get rid of the C2 cam. At 350FPS they will still be behind the race hearing PSE has one going well over that


That is just it though, I don't see it as a race at all. The way I see it, companies can make a bow plenty fast, but they need to make it accurate, stable, durable, and fun to shoot. Not all of today's speed bows have all of these attributes. However, I think all of Hoyt's bows have these attributes, with plenty of speed. 

After all, a fast miss is still a miss. :wink:

macatac


----------



## tnts79 (Sep 21, 2007)

macatac said:


> I am thinking Hoyt will lose the TEC riser about the time Mathews loses the Solo Cam. :wink:
> 
> Besides, the TEC riser is what makes them so solid to shoot. I did not like them either, until I started shooting them. As an engineer, I can appreciate what the intent of that riser design really is.
> 
> macatac


x2


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

AXLE said:


> Doesn't matter too much as far as the cam or speed as long as they don't digress. But PLEASE don't go sub 4lb. Been there done that and it's not for me.


Agreed.

All I would do it add a bunch more weight to the bow.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Considering how well Danny M has been performing with the spirals.....and Jesse winning Outdoor Nationals with the spirals..........the logical conclusion would be.....Hoyt better be bringing back the spirals......I hope.


----------



## macatac (Jul 16, 2006)

reylamb said:


> Considering how well Danny M has been performing with the spirals.....and Jesse winning Outdoor Nationals with the spirals..........the logical conclusion would be.....Hoyt better be bringing back the spirals......I hope.


***Fingers Crossed***

"please, please, please"


----------



## Boludo (Feb 18, 2003)

Harperman said:


> ....I'm not a big guy, and I still dont understand how anyone can really see a difference of 6 ounces of weight in a bow, , and it further baffles me that someone would make that a factor in deciding what bow to buy...When an archer shoots a bow, they are using at least a couple dozen different muscles to shoot the bow...Some muscles are Primary Movers, some are Secondary movers, and some are Support muscles...Divide a pound of weight out among all those muscles, and it's not alot of difference...I wonder how the Lady and children archers feel, having to shoot bows that weight 4 pounds?...Compare the size/weight/strength of a 14 year old , or a small framed Woman to an average man, and it quickly adds up that a man that lets a few more ounces of bow weight direct His choice of bows is probably just splitting hairs...or looking to find something to nit-pick about...As for HOYT's '09 line-up......I am making a prediction...Write this down..(LOL!!)......HOYT will offer the Z-3 cams on most bows, either as Standard, or as an option..AND, I'm thinking that Hoyt will bring back a Spiral type cam, maybe on a short A-T-A bow like the Katera...I really dont think that Hoyt will change much this coming year except that...I can see how a Spiral cam on a Katera would clock in close to 350 f.p.s...The Katera with Z-3's will do close to 340 f.p.s. now....Harperman



The last few years I have probably heard that hoyt bows were "too heavy" at least a dozen times. Whether true or not, that is the perception. Lined up against the competition they do feel like a tank. Shooting at the range it really doesn't matter. BUT....for a hunting bow, and hunting the western way, ie, hiking, camping, hauling, bivying, etc, the lighter the better. You feel every one of the ounces after hiking 8 miles with that bow in your hand. I would love to see a Hoyt at 4 pounds. I'll be first in line to get the latest.


----------



## arahoyt (Aug 17, 2006)

I predict a little lighter and a little quicker. I know in my area the Bowtechs are smoking Hoyts in sales. 

As far as being heavy, it doesn't bother me either, but I could see it might matter if I was climbing a couple of miles in the mountains chasing elk.

As far as Hoyt replacing Reflex with there own cheaper line of bows, Hoyt has always made cheaper models. They made the Magnatec and Mt Sport for the better part of a decade.... this is not something new.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

I've been wondering if Hoyt was going to go to some type of Binary setup. What I've wanted for the last few years was a 37" version of the Supertec that came close to the same speed. 

I've seen a couple of companies that have made bows that are 37" a/a and 8" brace that are claiming a 320 ibo. I'd love to see Hoyt do something like that.


----------



## dbackinstructor (Jul 27, 2006)

*weight*

I always find it amusing that a pound is a big deal with a bow. If that was all I looked at when I'm out on a hunt that requires some hiking I better trade in... my bino's, spotting scope, 3 extra 400grain arrow 
(only need one, right), 7.5# bow, boots, and everything in my pack and go back to the drawing board and get the lightest possible product in each respective category. I don't see why people can't prepare themselves physically for whats needed on a hunt:wink:


----------



## bbaumer (Jul 19, 2005)

dbackinstructor said:


> I always find it amusing that a pound is a big deal with a bow. If that was all I looked at when I'm out on a hunt that requires some hiking I better trade in... my bino's, spotting scope, 3 extra 400grain arrow
> (only need one, right), 7.5# bow, boots, and everything in my pack and go back to the drawing board and get the lightest possible product in each respective category. I don't see why people can't prepare themselves physically for whats needed on a hunt:wink:



In other words, if a 4.5 lb bare bow is too heavy for you then you need to turn in your man-card and subscribe to metrosexual times.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bbaumer said:


> In other words, if a 4.5 lb bare bow is too heavy for you then you need to turn in your man-card and subscribe to metrosexual times.


Exactly.....



Too the guy that said that the Drenalin is 3.85 lbs or whatever.....and that Hoyt would sell more Kateras if the bow was that light. 

You have bumped your head.....:embara: There is no way that bow is gonna come out as light as a Drenalin.....ONE half of the the limb on a Hoyt weighs more then an entire Drenalin limb....the pockets are MUCH beefer and the then add in the Tec riser....just isn't gonna happen. Now they could lighten it up some.

BUT it won't be that light.....and I don't think it SHOULD be either. You can't even tell the difference in 6oz spread out over an entire bow. 90% of the guys that complain about the wieght of the bow are treestand deer hunters that don't walk more then a 1000 yds. If we can carry an 8 lb target bow up and down mountains, hills and flat woods for 4-6 hours....I think you guys wil be ok carrying that extra 6 oz for the 5-15 mins it takes to get to your stand:wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

WIHoyt said:


> VERY True!! You will see a spiral type cam and hopefully get rid of the C2 cam. At 350FPS they will still be behind the race hearing PSE has one going well over that



i don't think they are far behind at all, one thing you have to realize is that hoyt is very conservative when the advertise speeds. any "properly tuned" hoyt can and will get 10-20 fps more than the advertised speed for that given bow.
here are some examples. i shoot a protec w/spirals. my bow is rated at 310 ibo. shooting it at 26.5 inches and 5 grains (at 55 pounds) i can get 290
my wife is shooting a katera @ 24 inches and 41 pounds (she is 20+ grains over the 5 grain minimum) she is getting 261
now factor in that your going to gain 10-12 fps for every inch in draw length and we are both loosing probably 5-10 fps by not shooting 70 pounds. that would put my protec between 320-330 ibo and puts her katera at around 345 ibo. (and both these bows have loaded strings)



Q2DEATH said:


> I've been wondering if Hoyt was going to go to some type of Binary setup. What I've wanted for the last few years was a 37" version of the Supertec that came close to the same speed.
> 
> I've seen a couple of companies that have made bows that are 37" a/a and 8" brace that are claiming a 320 ibo. I'd love to see Hoyt do something like that.


see post above hoyt has had bows at those specs already they just advertised them on the conservative side:wink:


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

No one ever complains that they get more speed than advertized, the opposite generates a lot of complaints/concerns


----------



## Big Shot (Jul 2, 2008)

Boludo said:


> The last few years I have probably heard that hoyt bows were "too heavy" at least a dozen times. Whether true or not, that is the perception. Lined up against the competition they do feel like a tank. Shooting at the range it really doesn't matter. BUT....for a hunting bow, and hunting the western way, ie, hiking, camping, hauling, bivying, etc, the lighter the better. You feel every one of the ounces after hiking 8 miles with that bow in your hand. I would love to see a Hoyt at 4 pounds. I'll be first in line to get the latest.


Not just to you, but to everyone talking about lighter is better...... I'm sure they could use some lighter weight composites, and tweak it here and there to lower the weight. But if that is what they put their main emphasis on, would we ever see another add like this??


----------



## arahoyt (Aug 17, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Exactly.....
> 
> You have bumped your head.....:embara: There is no way that bow is gonna come out as light as a Drenalin.....ONE half of the the limb on a Hoyt weighs more then an entire Drenalin limb....the pockets are MUCH beefer and the then add in the Tec riser....just isn't gonna happen. Now they could lighten it up some.


Maybe they'll go the mathews route and just get rid of limb pockets all together?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

arahoyt said:


> Maybe they'll go the mathews route and just get rid of limb pockets all together?


You do realize that those two limb pieces aren't connected in any way other then by the limb pocket:wink:

They don't need to copy anything Mathews is doing


----------



## ruttinbuck (Mar 4, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Exactly.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well said!


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

I would say that a lot of people need to hand in their man card.

My bow when I get the v-bars for it is going to weigh about 8#. I hike in the winter sometimes over 2 hours to my hunting spot. The bow was 7# last season and I had no problem carrying it.

Most people hike 300 yards or under I talk to that complain about the bow weight. Those are the same people that are too lazy to learn proper form, and tune their rest.


----------



## shooter31 (Apr 26, 2004)

While I wouldn't want it too much heavier, I am very happy with the weight of my Vectrix (27", ~67lb draw as measured). Also very happy with the speed. Shooting the same arrow, through the same chrono, by the same shooter, a Dreamseason (27.5", 64# draw) shot only 4FPS faster. Considering the extra draw length, they shoot about the same.


----------



## SC Archer (Oct 11, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> all hail the spiral cam!!!!:77:


we are not worthy of how awesome this cam is!!!!!


----------



## Boludo (Feb 18, 2003)

*Theoretically...*

Say two bows are exactly the same, except for the weight. One is 4.5 pounds and one is 5 pounds. The shoot and hold the shame. I'd bet that in these parts the lighter weight bow would sell 4-1 over the heavier bow. Hunters here are asking for lighter bows. And why wouldn't you choose a lighter one? I know I hike a whole lot of mountain sides. If someone gave me the choice, would you rather carry a 4 pound or a 6 pound weight up that 3000 foot mountain? Guess which one I would choose. Why do you think mountain climbers and bikers fret over ounces and grams. Because when you haul that weight all day, it adds up. And if you can get the same performance from a light bow that you do from a heavy bow, its a no brainer. Now the engineers just have to figure out how to do that without sacrificing what we've come to love from Hoyt.


----------



## Donnicles (Jul 13, 2007)

the new hoyts with out the layerd limbs are pretty light


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

Boludo said:


> Say two bows are exactly the same, except for the weight. One is 4.5 pounds and one is 5 pounds. The shoot and hold the shame. I'd bet that in these parts the lighter weight bow would sell 4-1 over the heavier bow. Hunters here are asking for lighter bows. And why wouldn't you choose a lighter one? I know I hike a whole lot of mountain sides. If someone gave me the choice, would you rather carry a 4 pound or a 6 pound weight up that 3000 foot mountain? Guess which one I would choose. Why do you think mountain climbers and bikers fret over ounces and grams. Because when you haul that weight all day, it adds up. And if you can get the same performance from a light bow that you do from a heavy bow, its a no brainer. Now the engineers just have to figure out how to do that without sacrificing what we've come to love from Hoyt.


I pick heavy. My bow isn't heavy enough right now


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

If I want to be able to make for a lighter hunting setup I know exactly where to shed some weight and it isn't going to be from my bow

For 2009, I'd like to see the 737 with a fixed-length cam system offered as an option. That would be a dynamite all-around bow for people with speed to spare.

I love my spirals and it would be great to seem them back in some form or another but until then I'll stick with the ones I have


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

Boludo said:


> Say two bows are exactly the same, except for the weight. One is 4.5 pounds and one is 5 pounds. The shoot and hold the shame. I'd bet that in these parts the lighter weight bow would sell 4-1 over the heavier bow. Hunters here are asking for lighter bows. And why wouldn't you choose a lighter one? I know I hike a whole lot of mountain sides. If someone gave me the choice, would you rather carry a 4 pound or a 6 pound weight up that 3000 foot mountain? Guess which one I would choose. Why do you think mountain climbers and bikers fret over ounces and grams. Because when you haul that weight all day, it adds up. And if you can get the same performance from a light bow that you do from a heavy bow, its a no brainer. Now the engineers just have to figure out how to do that without sacrificing what we've come to love from Hoyt.


We are talking a difference of about 6 oz. not pounds. That same person with the light bow will then put an Octane quiver on it because it is the latest and greatest and now the bows weigh the same.


----------



## connor_93 (Jul 24, 2008)

*PSE will beat it*

Well all yall have to do is think. If Hoyt comes out with a bow that shoots 350 fps the PSE will top it with a new and improved x force thats shoot 380 fps. now that pse made the x force they will have to upgrade from 350 fps from now on. I cant wait to see a compound hit 400 fps. O the day:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Boludo said:


> Say two bows are exactly the same, except for the weight. One is 4.5 pounds and one is 5 pounds. The shoot and hold the shame. I'd bet that in these parts the lighter weight bow would sell 4-1 over the heavier bow. Hunters here are asking for lighter bows. And why wouldn't you choose a lighter one? I know I hike a whole lot of mountain sides. If someone gave me the choice, would you rather carry a 4 pound or a 6 pound weight up that 3000 foot mountain? Guess which one I would choose. Why do you think mountain climbers and bikers fret over ounces and grams. Because when you haul that weight all day, it adds up. And if you can get the same performance from a light bow that you do from a heavy bow, its a no brainer. Now the engineers just have to figure out how to do that without sacrificing what we've come to love from Hoyt.


True...but shave the weight off your accs....not the bow.

There are more people that don't care if a bow weighs 4.5 lbs or more....then there are people that TRUELY care that the bow isn't under 4 lbs. 

Those lighter bows if you really pay attention to how they are set up in the end...usually end up being heavier because you have to add more weight to get it to balance correctly.:wink:


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

connor_93 said:


> Well all yall have to do is think. If Hoyt comes out with a bow that shoots 350 fps the PSE will top it with a new and improved x force thats shoot 380 fps. now that pse made the x force they will have to upgrade from 350 fps from now on. I cant wait to see a compound hit 400 fps. O the day:wink:


Per the PSE rep in my area, there is very little change to their line up for '09 so don't count on it.:wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Boludo said:


> Say two bows are exactly the same, except for the weight. One is 4.5 pounds and one is 5 pounds. The shoot and hold the shame. I'd bet that in these parts the lighter weight bow would sell 4-1 over the heavier bow. Hunters here are asking for lighter bows. And why wouldn't you choose a lighter one? I know I hike a whole lot of mountain sides. If someone gave me the choice, would you rather carry a 4 pound or a 6 pound weight up that 3000 foot mountain? Guess which one I would choose. Why do you think mountain climbers and bikers fret over ounces and grams. Because when you haul that weight all day, it adds up. And if you can get the same performance from a light bow that you do from a heavy bow, its a no brainer. Now the engineers just have to figure out how to do that without sacrificing what we've come to love from Hoyt.



here's where the difference in a 4 pound bow over a 6 pound bow would affect me. on the 6 pound bow i would only have to add 2 pounds worth of weights and accessories, where as the 4 pound bow i would have to add 4 more pounds of weights and accessories.
on my current hunting bow i have a 10.5 inch AEP with 3 5 ounce weights in the end of it. then another 4 5 ounce weights attached to the riser (2 on either side) along with a beefy disconnect and all my other accessories.

it's simple physics the heavier bow will always hold better than the lighter one and i want a bow that just sits there and doesn't leave my pin dancing all over the place. it makes the shot easier to make and the bow more accurate.


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey, I have an idea!!!

Let's take their best selling bow of ALL time, in the MOST FAVORITE and POPULAR colors, with arguably their MOST POPULAR cam, and.....then........KILL IT!!!!

Oh. Wait. They already did that! (Ultratec/Spirals/Fusion colors!!!!) 

But seriously, if they came out with the Spiral cam and the Fusion colors, ESPECIALLY in other options (Fusion RED, BLUE, GREEN, ORANGE, PURPLE ETC) I would just simply wet myself!  Oh ya I went there. :tongue:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

LookMa-NoHands! said:


> Hey, I have an idea!!!
> 
> Let's take their best selling bow of ALL time, in the MOST FAVORITE and POPULAR colors, with arguably their MOST POPULAR cam, and.....then........KILL IT!!!!
> 
> ...


i always wanted to see pink fusion.
and you must have made a typo in your post the "pro"tec was the best one ever followed by the ultra in a very close second.
i wonder if they ever fired the guy who made that brain fart decision to dump all their good back in 06?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

LookMa-NoHands! said:


> Hey, I have an idea!!!
> 
> Let's take their best selling bow of ALL time, in the MOST FAVORITE and POPULAR colors, with arguably their MOST POPULAR cam, and.....then........KILL IT!!!!
> 
> ...


If you get me an Orange bow with spirals I may :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> If you get me an Orange bow with spirals I may :wink:


ORANGE fusion might be kinda hot too:wink:


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

WEEEL,, i live here in HOYT land(5 min from the plant), and the rumor i herd is,,,i shouldent say,, but
i herd rumors of a Pivot-riser bow similar to the bowtech general but 350Fps+ new cam design and even stronger limbs(if thats possable) but on the other hand if its not true,ill look like an ass....lol:tongue:


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

I hope they don't do anything similar to BT.:sad:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> ORANGE fusion might be kinda hot too:wink:


What are you Paris Hilton.....or VaVince.:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

marforme said:


> I hope they don't do anything similar to BT.:sad:


One thing is for sure....they will stay together.:wink:


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> One thing is for sure....they will stay together.:wink:


:nod:


----------



## arahoyt (Aug 17, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> You do realize that those two limb pieces aren't connected in any way other then by the limb pocket:wink:
> 
> They don't need to copy anything Mathews is doing


I realize this. Any comment that I make on this board suggesting that Hoyt do pretty much anything that Mathews incorporates into their designs should be wrote off as misguided humor. Mathews new weight shedding limb pockets (or lack thereof) is a joke.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> What are you Paris Hilton.....or VaVince.:wink:




lol you know dang well who i am

KOBIOSHI


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

I hope that Hoyt doesn't pick up that silly speedrace. There is no use to it.
If you want 380 fps you got to invest in a damn hard drawcycle and I can live without ruining my shoulder. 320 fps is more than enough for almost every shootable situation. Period.

If you would have advertised most of todays highspeed cams 5 years ago, most people would have refused to shoot the bows because of the harsh draw. Today you can build a cam that feels like crap as long as it produces seed beyond reason and people will buy it.

What I'm really looking forward is a cam with an E V E N drawcycle like the Spiralcam. Its fast enough too, I'm getting 325 IBO out of my Ultraelite.

Now to the 2009 lineup: A 737 with a spiralcam plus would be nice. Another bow like the Ultra/Proelite and a bow with 34-35 ATA, 7"+ Brace and parallel limbs. Also some new colors and maybe another camo like max 4, HD Grey or even a predator would be cool.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

arahoyt said:


> I realize this. Any comment that I make on this board suggesting that Hoyt do pretty much anything that Mathews incorporates into their designs should be wrote off as misguided humor. Mathews new weight shedding limb pockets (or lack thereof) is a joke.


When you reply.....use those little smilie things so understand your sense of humor :wink:


----------



## AERO63 (Feb 26, 2008)

RamRock said:


> WEEEL,, i live here in HOYT land(5 min from the plant), and the rumor i herd is



Man...they must be talkin' pretty loud for you to be able to hear from 5 or so miles away!!! Are you sure you're name isn't fastcamo??? :laugh: 

Just jokes....
Just jokes....


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

You will not feel 6-8oz. in a bow when picked up a drawed and shot. Hoyt need to do something to change and up there speed the single cams are as fast now. They are getting to be the samo like the solos. Pearsons TX-4 is a 330IBO single cam.


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

I have owned over 35 Hoyts....one of the reasons is the weight makes for a steady shooting bow. 
Not to metion the unbelievable fit and finish.
Please don't shave any material off my limbs even if things are tough rite now.
I will pay the extra money......however much to keep my fat heavy limbs.
Next thing you know some one will be Machining my riser down to 3/8 of an inch and telling me that *this is in*.


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

For the most part all the bow companies have alot of cats in their bag of tricks. not every year is the market ready for the fastest cat or the smoothest cat when the second fastest cat is good enough for this year. Designing bows today isnt that big of a task its a matter of what can be marketed and sold. shaving weight = shaving cost


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

Don't beleive anything that you hear about the new Hoyts until you see them. There is not one person on here right now that knows anything about what they are going to come out with. Hoyt is the most tight lipped company out there. We will know something for sure around 10/15/08. I just hope that they come out with a 7"BH that is around 330-335fps mark. I had a Katera and sold it I liked the Vectrix much better and like my new Elite Z28 better than the Vectrix. With that being said I am sure that I will own another Hoyt someday.


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*carbon riser?*

I have no idea if this is true but I heard off the street that they are playing with a carbon riser! True? I don't know but it might be neat if they get it done right!


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

djmaxwe said:


> Don't beleive anything that you hear about the new Hoyts until you see them. There is not one person on here right now that knows anything about what they are going to come out with. Hoyt is the most tight lipped company out there. We will know something for sure around 10/15/08. I just hope that they come out with a 7"BH that is around 330-335fps mark. I had a Katera and sold it I liked the Vectrix much better and like my new Elite Z28 better than the Vectrix. With that being said I am sure that I will own another Hoyt someday.


But we can pretty accurately speculate...:set1_chores030::set1_chores030:

Now I can think of a good ad for Hoyt.

Show a whole bunch of the new bows being dry fired....just blowing up.

Show the new Hoyt being dry fired over and over without it breaking.

Would get peoples attention.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

As far a hoyt making a lighter bow, this would be a good move. I prefer a lighter bow. I want my weight in the stabilizer for target shooting but prefer a lighter bow for hunting. You can always make a lighter bow heavier but if you have a heavy bow, you can only make it heavier. Plus, the heavier the bow, the heavier the stabilizer has to be to balance it which adds even more weight. To me, the balance is the key for holding it steady. A light well balanced bow willl hold steadier than a heavy out of balanced bow. With todays parallel limbs bows, the risers have gotten longer which can add up to some extra weight. A lighter bow would be a plus for hoyt.


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

badbow148 said:


> You will not feel 6-8oz. in a bow when picked up a drawed and shot. Hoyt need to do something to change and up there speed the single cams are as fast now. They are getting to be the samo like the solos. Pearsons TX-4 is a 330IBO single cam.


Well they are only a cam 1/2 so not much difference. They are however just as smooth and quiet as the singles, but the difference is that hoyts almost always exceed IBO where the others rarely make it or come close. Most tuned Kateras are getting 334-338.:wink:


----------



## huntelk (Jan 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> If you get me an Orange bow with spirals I may :wink:


Oh man, I hope Macatac doesn't see this post. He is an orange FREAK! Just reading it will probably put him in such a tailspin that he will have to call in to work sick and go see a therapist:wink:!

My vote is for VIKING PURPLE!

Ultra elite, 3000 limbs and spirals....sign me up!


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

wis_archer said:


> But we can pretty accurately speculate...:set1_chores030::set1_chores030:
> 
> Now I can think of a good ad for Hoyt.
> 
> ...


Speculate is about it. I do like your ad that you are thinking about and yes it would raise a lot of eye brouse. it would be a cool ad.


----------



## huntelk (Jan 11, 2004)

djmaxwe said:


> Speculate is about it. I do like your ad that you are thinking about and yes it would raise a lot of eye brouse. it would be a cool ad.


Yes, it would be cool, but the ad would only be about a 20 second clip since 90% of the competition would have parts scattered after their first shot. It wouldn't be very exciting watching a Hoyt stand alone for the next 1000 shots would it?:tongue:


----------



## huntelk (Jan 11, 2004)

macatac said:


> That is just it though, I don't see it as a race at all. The way I see it, companies can make a bow plenty fast, but they need to make it accurate, stable, durable, and fun to shoot. Not all of today's speed bows have all of these attributes. However, I think all of Hoyt's bows have these attributes, with plenty of speed.
> 
> After all, a fast miss is still a miss. :wink:
> 
> macatac


Ya, but just think how cool we would look if we could put how FAST our bows were in our signature. And don't tell me you're not into "cool" Macatac, I saw you lookin' at those size 50 "South Pole" shorts that the crotch hangs below your knees


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Heres something that would be kinda cool, and shut alot of folks up..."IF" Hoyt were to bring back a single cam, similar to the Redline cam, but put it on a bow platform similar to the Katera XL....or the 737...and "Juice" it up a bit...Something like a 36" to 37" A-T-A, and a wicked agressive single cam, and 6 1/2" to 7" brace, shooting 330 I.B.O., and pulling smoothly, and shooting quiet and smoothly like a Hoyt....If I had a Wish List for Hoyt, it would be headed up by an UltraElite, or UltraTec, with XT-3000 limbs, and a shoot-through system based around a Spiral type cam....Next (Please keep in mind that I shoot Fingers) would be a long A-T-A bow, like 43" to 45", with a 7" to 7 1/2" brace, very aggressive two cam system that was similar to the Nitrous cams from Martin, and shot about 320 I.B.O., and didnt have the "Thump" that alot of the long A-T-A bows have....Martin's Scepter's are 43" and with Nitrous cams, and tuning/tweeking, shoot close to 320 I.B.O...Keep that bow in mind, but add in Hoyt split limbs, and Hoyt's TEC riser...I'll take one in Jade Green, Please!...L.O.L.....Harperman


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Harperman said:


> Heres something that would be kinda cool, and shut alot of folks up..."IF" Hoyt were to bring back a single cam, similar to the Redline cam, but put it on a bow platform similar to the Katera XL....or the 737...and "Juice" it up a bit...Something like a 36" to 37" A-T-A, and a wicked agressive single cam, and 6 1/2" to 7" brace, shooting 330 I.B.O., and pulling smoothly, and shooting quiet and smoothly like a Hoyt....If I had a Wish List for Hoyt, it would be headed up by an UltraElite, or UltraTec, with XT-3000 limbs, and a shoot-through system based around a Spiral type cam....Next (Please keep in mind that I shoot Fingers) would be a long A-T-A bow, like 43" to 45", with a 7" to 7 1/2" brace, very aggressive two cam system that was similar to the Nitrous cams from Martin, and shot about 320 I.B.O., and didnt have the "Thump" that alot of the long A-T-A bows have....Martin's Scepter's are 43" and with Nitrous cams, and tuning/tweeking, shoot close to 320 I.B.O...Keep that bow in mind, but add in Hoyt split limbs, and Hoyt's TEC riser...I'll take one in Jade Green, Please!...L.O.L.....Harperman


So what you are saying is you want Hoyt to bring back the Hyper Tec:wink: 

That bow was in the 320+ IBO range and was 36.5" or so....one of my favorties....even though it was a single cam :wink:


----------



## stevezt4 (Jan 27, 2008)

give me a katera that is 20 fps faster and still draws as smooth as the Katera now and ill buy another! Also lets get the predator camo! i dont like that camo on clothes but you have to admit nothing beats it on a bow! Or mossy oak treestand camo would be cool. I dont care just make the new bow faster than my katera but just as forgiving and they will get another 800 smacks!


----------



## bobinhood (Aug 27, 2006)

*hoyt+spirals=good*



BOWGOD said:


> all hail the spiral cam!!!!:77:


+1 for me:wink:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

There are advantages to a light bow. It allows me to place the weight where I want it. As long as the fps rating is decent I'm happy. 

Hope there's still a 737-ish bow in the lineup.


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

huntelk said:


> Yes, it would be cool, but the ad would only be about a 20 second clip since 90% of the competition would have parts scattered after their first shot. It wouldn't be very exciting watching a Hoyt stand alone for the next 1000 shots would it?:tongue:


Who are you kidding, yes it would be real cool to see that and I would laugh until it was over. Then I would start posting some sh*t. I do like the Hoyts and hope that they come out with a real smoker that is shootable. I have said in the past and will say again I really liked the Vectrix and didn't like the KATERA at all. I just don't beleive and never will that you can shoot a 6" BH better than a 7"bh and the diff in speed isn't enough to make a diff to me. I would rather hit and kill him at 285fps as to miss him at 300fps. JMO


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

For me things go to crap fast once i drop below the 7" brace .
I am reluctant to even shoot any bow with less then 7.25.
Have to draw the line some where.


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

I don't know about you guys, I shoot my Katera better than any bow I have ever shot and if I put my scope on it I bet I can shoot it better than my spot bow. Before you say anything, I am relatively new to spot shooting and yes I need to improve a bit. I still dont believe the BH crap, but rather it is how well the bow fits the shooter.


----------



## macatac (Jul 16, 2006)

huntelk said:


> Oh man, I hope Macatac doesn't see this post. He is an orange FREAK! Just reading it will probably put him in such a tailspin that he will have to call in to work sick and go see a therapist:wink:!
> 
> My vote is for VIKING PURPLE!
> 
> Ultra elite, 3000 limbs and spirals....sign me up!


OOOOOOHHHHHHH! Orange Fusion!!!!!  AAAAHHHHH!!!! Getting dizzy.......

So, here is my order. 737 riser, 39 ATA, 7.5 BH, Spirals, in ORANGE FUSION, of course.

macatac


----------



## macatac (Jul 16, 2006)

huntelk said:


> And don't tell me you're not into "cool" Macatac, I saw you lookin' at those size 50 "South Pole" shorts that the crotch hangs below your knees


Now that is just wrong on so many levels......ukey: 

macatac


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Like to see a same spec as a con 4 (41 inch bow with 7 inch brace) That would make a good indoor and 3-D bow....think there would be a market for it...

320 ish speed too....


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

*me tooo..................*



macatac said:


> And they were not "parallel" limbed bows like the Katera. I agree with you Bowgod, shorter bows for spirals were made, yes, but not shorter, parallel limbed bows.
> 
> Plus, I still love the UT with 3000 limbs and Spirals. Give me a 737, with 2000 limbs (39 ish ATA) and spirals, and I will be the first guy at the shop on the phone. But that is just me. :wink:
> 
> macatac


Or a set of Z3's!!! I shoot all my bows...pro / ultra- elite, and katera-xl on 65 %...I sure do miss my ultra-tec's!! Put a Z3 cam on a 737 and watch the orders blow the doors off...not to mention bringing back spirals!!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

MasterYoda said:


> Like to see a same spec as a con 4 (41 inch bow with 7 inch brace) That would make a good indoor and 3-D bow....think there would be a market for it...
> 
> 320 ish speed too....


if they bring back the spirals the vantage series would definately fit that bill. i hear danny is shooting his at 27 inches and getting 283 add 3 inches of draw length that would put the x8 somewhere between 313-319 ibo with an 8 1/4 inch brace and the x7 between 318-330 ibo with a 7 1/4 inch brace
tell me those bows wouldn't fly off the shelves


----------



## BAMF BOW HUNTER (Aug 9, 2008)

*Reflex will not be made anymore*

Reflex bows are done after this year but what hoyt did is they took the charger and turned it into the new 2009 powerhawk and superhawk I admit that reflex made a really good bow for a low price but the new 2009 line up which is coming in two weeks is just as affordable and durable


----------



## Hoytitoyti (Feb 14, 2006)

*Hoyts for 2009...*

If you're a bowhunter in the true spirit you'll definitely be fit and strong enough to carry a 6-7lb bow for 5+ hours in the woods/bush without even really thinking about the weight of the bow IMO. If you can't or have a problem with it then buy a rifle with a shoulder strap. But that's going to be to heavy for you as well anyway... Anyway, its not the carrying thats important, its the shot that counts. On a cold and windy winters day I'd like the heavier bow for more stability, especially on longer shots. As for the dry-fire debate; who dry-fires their bows just for fun? Do you? It's great that Hoyts can withstand so many dry-fires, but to me it's an irrelevant comparison.

There's much speculating about what Hoyt is going to do next, there always have been. For me there's just a wishlist:
1. a 36" AtA, non-Tec riser (like the Reflex Charger) with Z3 cam (or similar) and parallel limbs, 320fps or faster.
2. The old UltraTec back or the 737 with xt2000 limbs and Cam+0.5 plus/spiral cams 
3. The Katera/Vulcan concept to stay the same
4. More optional custom colour options included in the catalogue

Hoyt Rules!!!


----------



## Hoytitoyti (Feb 14, 2006)

*2009 Hoyts...*

Oh yea, and a DL adjustable cam exclusively for parallel limb Hoyts, not the Cam+0.5 plus.


----------



## DmULibRoles (Jun 13, 2005)

I am about to buy a Katera in one week. I was thinking about just waiting to see shat comes out. If hoyt is going to hit 350 then I might just wait...I really wish we had some sound info on what is coming...


----------



## malle (Nov 2, 2007)

BOWGOD said:


> all hail the spiral cam!!!!:77:


Sure... What the heck is a spiral cam anyway?


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

I don't think Hoyt will hit 350. What I'd like to see is the Vantage series with a little more speed. A cam that would push the X7 to 315 and the X8 to 310. Elite supposedly has a bow thats 37" a/a and 8-1/4" brace that they claim does 320. So, Hoyt should easily be able to get a little more out of the Vantage series.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

The Hunter Elite
35.5" ATA 
6.5" brace
Elite Riser with XT1000 Limbs
Spiral Cam or Adjustable Z3
335+ fps


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

3DBIGBULLX said:


> The Hunter Elite
> 35.5" ATA
> 6.5" brace
> Elite Riser with XT1000 Limbs
> ...


Is this what you want or are you "in the know" on whats coming out?


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

I wish they'd put a little more XL in the Katera XL -- like 38" ATA would be perfect.

Also the X8 with Spirals could temp me.

Carbon riser would be way cool . . . and Hoyt would do it right . . . but I doubt it.

For those of you who want the Katera with Spirals, they already have that -- it's called the Z3 (produces pretty much the same draw-force curve, which is what it's all about)


----------



## philipdimondo (Apr 10, 2004)

*2009 hoyt*

like to see
-spiral cam or sprial cam plus
-safari color and or platinum

will probably see
-updated vectrix, different riser cut out, same specs 33" ata, 7" brace 325fps 
-new shorter ATA hunting bow, like 31", 7" brace, 325fps
-a new cam (z4?) to power those new bows

major changes
- new limb design (shorter, starting sub parallel)
- vantage elite series, 
- 737 elite also
- no 38 pro
- no avenger

what i dont want to change
-dont change the c2's
-dont change the elite series whatsoever
-dont change offering powder coating on machined bows
-dont make the bows lighter (as in weaker)


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Bobmuley said:


> There are advantages to a light bow. It allows me to place the weight where I want it. As long as the fps rating is decent I'm happy.
> 
> Hope there's still a 737-ish bow in the lineup.


I am running the 737 this year and it's a shooter. I hope so too.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Bert2 said:


> I wish they'd put a little more XL in the Katera XL -- like 38" ATA would be perfect.
> 
> Also the X8 with Spirals could temp me.
> 
> ...


I agree, its funny how 35-36" is considered "XL".

I don't know about the carbon riser, I like the weight the Hoyts have.


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

BeachBow said:


> I saw a guy at our 3D shoot that had a PSE that looked like a toy. Really short and light, but man, did it shoot! He said when the bow was hanging at the store it had a tag on it that read "This is NOT a toy".


yes i pressume you aren talking about the x-force ss (super short)
its crazy:tongue:


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

If Hoyt got rid of Reflex they would loose out in the mailorder market. Would be a bad move.


----------



## ky_bowhunter (Mar 5, 2007)

Harperman said:


> ....I'm not a big guy, and I still dont understand how anyone can really see a difference of 6 ounces of weight in a bow, , and it further baffles me that someone would make that a factor in deciding what bow to buy...When an archer shoots a bow, they are using at least a couple dozen different muscles to shoot the bow...Some muscles are Primary Movers, some are Secondary movers, and some are Support muscles...Divide a pound of weight out among all those muscles, and it's not alot of difference...I wonder how the Lady and children archers feel, having to shoot bows that weight 4 pounds?...Compare the size/weight/strength of a 14 year old , or a small framed Woman to an average man, and it quickly adds up that a man that lets a few more ounces of bow weight direct His choice of bows is probably just splitting hairs...or looking to find something to nit-pick about...As for HOYT's '09 line-up......I am making a prediction...Write this down..(LOL!!)......HOYT will offer the Z-3 cams on most bows, either as Standard, or as an option..AND, I'm thinking that Hoyt will bring back a Spiral type cam, maybe on a short A-T-A bow like the Katera...I really dont think that Hoyt will change much this coming year except that...I can see how a Spiral cam on a Katera would clock in close to 350 f.p.s...The Katera with Z-3's will do close to 340 f.p.s. now....Harperman


Amen harperman....whats up with all the complaining about a few ounces?


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

You guys really got me excited for their 09 lineup...

I was considering jumping ship this year to PSE. But... I just cannot put down my Xtec. It's just a flat out shooter! I shot the Katera, Vectrix, Katera XL, and loved them all. Unbelievable speed given their smoothness compared to the other speed bows out there. I just didn't think it was worth the 800 bucks to drop for an extra 20 fps when my Xtec is without a doubt the smoothest 70 pound bow I've ever shot. When I bought it I even made them put it on the scale to make sure it was really at 70.

Now if they come out with a 36 ATA, 340 or so IBO, 7" + brace height that weighs in at less than oh say 5 pounds then I'll drop the money.


----------



## cbp455 (Aug 12, 2008)

Someone mentioned 10-15-08 as a date we will know something. Will the bows actually be available on this date? I'm thinking of a Katera myself but will hold off if it is going to be improved, hopefully lighter and faster. Very nice bow right now.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

cbp455 said:


> Someone mentioned 10-15-08 as a date we will know something. Will the bows actually be available on this date? I'm thinking of a Katera myself but will hold off if it is going to be improved, hopefully lighter and faster. Very nice bow right now.


No, you probably wont be able to get one of the new rigs until December or January. 

In my opinion the bows definately do not need to be lighter. I really hope Hoyt doesn't go that direction.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Q2DEATH said:


> I don't think Hoyt will hit 350. What I'd like to see is the Vantage series with a little more speed. A cam that would push the X7 to 315 and the X8 to 310. Elite supposedly has a bow thats 37" a/a and 8-1/4" brace that they claim does 320. So, Hoyt should easily be able to get a little more out of the Vantage series.


.....Q2Death...The Vantage X7 is very close, if not right on 315 I.B.O. now...I shot two Vantage X7's, both right out of the box stock, I put a brass nockset on the string, and at 61# draw weight, and 28 1/2" draw length, shooting finger release both bows were clocking 318 grain arrows through the chrono at an average of 285 f.p.s....I usually lose about 30 f.p.s. off the advertised I.B.O. speeds with most bows...I lose 3-4 f.p.s. for finger release..I believe that after tweeking the bow a bit, and adding brass nocksets for speed buttons, and a Fletcher peep, with a mechanical release these bows are very capable of 290 + f.p.s. at My draw...Add about 17 or so f.p.s. for draw length to 30 ", naked string, and make sure that the arrows are exactly 5 g.p.p., I'd think that the Vantage X7 is a do-able 315 f.p.s...Probably easily 320 with a C-2 cam...and likely a bit faster with a Spiral cam...I'd say that a fella could buy a Vantage X7 right now, ordered from the Custom Shop, with C-2 cams on, and be VERY happy with the speed...But, I'd wait and see what Hoyt has in store for "US" for 2009....Take Care......Harperman


----------



## Blue X (Dec 22, 2007)

*weight gain multiplied*



ky_bowhunter said:


> Amen harperman....whats up with all the complaining about a few ounces?


It does sound like 6oz,whats the big deal? It is as simple as it looks because the extra weight is multiplied to have the same hold.

Most Pro's holding weight is 3.5 to 5 times thier mass weight. So to have the same hold, the holding weight would have to increase 3.5 tp 5 times the 6oz. which would be 21-30 oz increase in holding weight that is now needed to hold just like the bow that was 6oz lighter. That 6oz has turned into 1.75-2.25 lb now in holding weight.

To get the extra holding weight you would have to shoot a higher poundage to get the holding weight needed for the hold to be the same. The Draw weight would have to increase like 2.5-4.5 lb of draw weight increase just to overcome 6oz.

If you guys like to work harder to accomplish the same thing, then a bow that is heavier out of the box is for you. Or you could go lighter and add the amount of weight you need to match your holding weight. 

Blue X


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Its simple to sit here and text about it back and forth. Will it make a difference? WE COULD ONLY HOPE (HOYT HIGH UPS TAKE NOTE)... In 2006 they made the Fusion colors that everyone absolutley loved. I dont think I ever heard a complaint except for wait times on them. No biggie. That is a given on a color everyone now wishes they had.
As for the Spiral cams. That is something totally different. If they did not bring the spiral back they would be flat out fools. Danny Mccarthy has made a excellent charge throughout this year with them. No One can say any bad about him shooting them this year on his bow. Yeah, Yeah, they are not suppossed to be there. But, they are and they are working great for Dan.
The post reads *"ALL HAIL THE SPIRAL"* i say all hail you guys for posting it! Maybe Hoyt or a person that knows someone at the Hoyt factory will read this and realize that the doofus that trashed the fusion colors and the spirals really needs their head examined and Hoyt will do the right thing and bring them back. Instead of saying, "we combined the cam 1/2 and the spiral and brought this P.O.S. that IS no where near what the spiral ever was.

I say definately, "Get Serious and fix the goofs".
Oh and as for colors, I am thinking flat black fusion! +1 for the red fusion *and please bring the green back!*


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I dont see Hoyt jumping ship and going the way of 99% of the other compaines where almost all their bows are 33" or shorter, I think they will still offer short AtoA bows but will still have more longer ones in the lineup than any of the other big companies. I just hope they dont make the move over to binary cams...Sorry binary fans but I'm yet to shoot any bow with binary cams on it that I really like.
If Hoyt would do a bow like the Katera XL that would do 340fps or better and have somewhere between a 6" & 7" brace height, I'd prefer 7" really, it would be a sweet bow. I was never really into the speed thing real heavy until I started shooting an X-Force, then I realized I like having a fast bow...It's helped me out on my suckish yardage judging skills at times, lol. To me a crazy fast bow is what Hoyt is really missing, yeah I know the Katera is 330fps IBO but now days they aint crazy fast until they start pushing the 350fps range in IBO speeds. Plus most of us realize that we aint 30" draw lengths now days and are down in the 28" range and we start dropping speed there. A super fast 737 would be a great shooting rig too.


----------



## ConquestLady (Jul 18, 2008)

*all hail spirals*

just throwing another
WE MUST BOW BEFORE THE SPIRAL

my husband finally got the string and cable lenghts to convert his vantage x8 to spirals..........now just finding someone with left handed 4.5's is the real trick.......come on hoyt just enter some old numbers in the cnc and you might be surprised about the orders coming in the door..........a limb deflection chart would help with all your other nifty cam and string and cable configuration charts whick i say kudos for that stuff eliminating all the confusion about transfers EXCEPT DEFLECTION......

and please dont modify the spiral and call it something else just dont fix something that aint broken

blah blah blah like this will get to anyones eyes that matter anyways but hey its worth a little ranting anyways


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

LH 4.5 spirals you say. Send me a PM. We can talk. And they are silver to boot.:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## gutjuice (Dec 24, 2006)

Q2DEATH said:


> I've been wondering if Hoyt was going to go to some type of Binary setup. What I've wanted for the last few years was a 37" version of the Supertec that came close to the same speed.
> 
> I've seen a couple of companies that have made bows that are 37" a/a and 8" brace that are claiming a 320 ibo. I'd love to see Hoyt do something like that.


I hope not ..........Binary = cam lean !!!!!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Please for the love of all that is good and holy dont let Hoyt go to binary cams...I'm looking to make the switch back to Hoyt and I dont want any binary cams on them.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Im Down with that.Spirals on my 737...Hmmmmmmm*



bowgod said:


> all hail the spiral cam!!!!:77:


:77:


----------



## DBC (Aug 3, 2008)

I heard from a pretty reliable source that Hoyt will release a 350+ bow. I don't know any specs though.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

I was a big Spiral fan. Shot them again recently. Won't shoot them again. The new cams are just frankly better


----------



## bornagain (Mar 24, 2005)

J-Daddy said:


> Please for the love of all that is good and holy dont let Hoyt go to binary cams...I'm looking to make the switch back to Hoyt and I dont want any binary cams on them.


I am right with you asd are a lot of folks I personally do not like the Binary I have 3 bows with them and I can't shoot ANY of them as well as the cam.5 system Hoyt has. I tend to agree with Marcus as well shot my spiral cam bow recently and I'm thinking I like the new stuff better but who knows the Hoyt engineer was talking about refining the Spiral cam not just bringing it back. I love spirals in the day but I am happy with Hoyts cam choices now as long as they DO NOT come up with a binary system I will be fine.


----------



## WidowMaker (Oct 20, 2004)

I wish they would make a non-parallel limb hunting bow. I am not a parallel limb fan. I loved the xtec, vtec, supertec, etc. something in the 35in range. THose bows shot great. Maybey something in the lines of the 737, but about 35in and a little faster


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

*I am not bashing "read my other post"... I will take a green fusion pro-elite today..*

The only real fear I have for Hoyt is their "350FPS" bow will be a hunting bow and no good for 3D. I like my Bowtech 82nd. I have friends that still shoot the hoyt katera's. What I can't stand. My 82nd at 55lbs does better than their Katera at 71lbs. They are 4.75grns per inch and I am 5.8grns per inch. I am still faster. Unfortunetly I am shooting a Bianary! I like mine. It shoots well. I personally would like a binary design as an option on the pro elite. " I said, Personally"
I mean come on! If I could shoot a Pro-Elite and get remotely close to 300fps at 30" draw and 55lbs, I would definately own one! Trust me I had them. Cam and halfs, spirals. Xt2000's xt3000's. every combo that you could think of. Tuned to perfection. The best I ever got was a 2004 ultra-elite (real flame riser) xt2000 flat black limbs on it and spirals. 61lbs 25grn heavy on the arrow I was getting 314-315FPS out of it. My Pro at 60lbs would best at 304FPS. If I could match a set of 82nd cams to a Pro-Elite I would definately try!


:jksign:



:gossip::set1_thinking::zip:


----------



## terrym (Feb 25, 2005)

I would like to see a 32" ATA, 8" BH, 4lb weight, 315 IBO, modular adjustable draw length bow fron Hoyt. Then, I would likely buy one.


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> You do realize that those two limb pieces aren't connected in any way other then by the limb pocket:wink:
> 
> They don't need to copy anything Mathews is doing


That is a fact, Mathews was caught and passed a long time ago in many ways. Their best bow to date is the Switchback XT and it won't come close to doing what they advertise IBO. I fact I have not seen a Switchback ever do their IBO speeds. Hoyt needs to continue to do what they are doing and that is building good bows that are the most reliable on the market today. I have also now heard that Hoyt will be coming out this year with something that is going to be as big as when they came out with the Tec riser or the cam and a half. Hoyt will be the one's to watch in 09.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I dont care what they do or what speeds they offer I just hope they keep the cam & 1/2 system in some version on their bows. Sorry I know alot of people like Binary cams these days but I hate to see all the companies make that jump since alot of us still dont like them. I've owned numerous binary cam bows and I've never been able to shoot one as well as I can hybrid cams, true 2 cams or a single cam bow. PLus I'm yet to shoot a binary cam that I even came close to liking the draw cycle on. I shoot an X-Force right now and I think it draws ALOT better than any binary cam bow I've owned no matter if it was a Bowtech or Elite. As far as the Spirals go, for me I could care less if they bring them back...I had 1 Ultratec with Spirals on it and I didnt care for that bow for what I do...Yeah I shoot some 3-D but I mainly hunt, for hunting I dont like the spiral cam. I'm still kinad old school when it comes to hunting bows, I like to shoot 70lbs for hunting just to get that extra uummpphh in there and the spirals sucked at 70lbs. For shooting a low poundage bow for spots or something like that I could see where the spirals would be nice but I dont like them on a hunting bow. I think Hoyt is on the right track with the Z3 cam, a nice smooth drawing and smooth shooting cam that still makes good speeds. I agree that their market share among modern hunters would pick up some if they can squeeze some more speed out of it to get it up closer to X-Force numbers but speed isnt everything really....Heck I'm looking to unload my X-Force right now and pick up a Katera XL, yes I'll loose alot of speed, but I'll pick up a better drawing bow and something more in the AtoA range that I prefer. Try as I might, I just cant shoot a 33" long bow as good as I shoot something 36" and longer.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Well I truly hope they do what they have been doing for years. That is give the public what they generally ask for. Hoyt has surprisingly gave the cam combo's for years for multiple cams on multiple bows. I hope they keep improving on that and keep right on offering that comb for all those bows.
Give the public the best of all the worlds. If it truly take a binary cam to produce those out of site numbers then so be it. If it takes the modular cam to give the smooth cycle sitting in a tree stand, I can;t see a problem with that. Bring it all back and offer it all on and with all the bows.


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

Supershark said:


> I mean come on! If I could shoot a Pro-Elite and get remotely close to 300fps at 30" draw and 55lbs, I would definately own one! Trust me I had them. Cam and halfs, spirals. Xt2000's xt3000's. every combo that you could think of. Tuned to perfection.


Tuned to perfection ?

I dont believe that , sorry .

My Protec XT2000 , 29.5" draw , 59.8 lbs , spiral cam , is doing 314 fps with a 300 grain arrow :darkbeer:


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

442fps said:


> My Protec XT2000 , 29.5" draw , 59.8 lbs , spiral cam , is doing 314 fps with a 300 grain arrow :darkbeer:


Wow you better keep that!
Oh, and what prey tell would you be saying about my tuning ability?
I could piss and moan with you for days about this... It does no one any good. I dont believe that just like there was no one believing that the Ultra-Elite someone was shooting at 27" xt2000's with 256grn redline 600 at 51lbs was shooting 305FPS... Guess what it was and if you think we will ever get rid of that one your crazy as a fox!

I stated the best I ever got! Out of the 4 Pro-Elites I had that is the best I ever got! If you have one shooting that well, you should keep it.


----------



## disturbed13 (Aug 16, 2005)

BeachBow said:


> I saw a guy at our 3D shoot that had a PSE that looked like a toy. Really short and light, but man, did it shoot! He said when the bow was hanging at the store it had a tag on it that read "This is NOT a toy".


lol now thats funny right there


----------



## disturbed13 (Aug 16, 2005)

Supershark said:


> Its simple to sit here and text about it back and forth. Will it make a difference? WE COULD ONLY HOPE (HOYT HIGH UPS TAKE NOTE)... In 2006 they made the Fusion colors that everyone absolutley loved. I dont think I ever heard a complaint except for wait times on them. No biggie. That is a given on a color everyone now wishes they had.
> As for the Spiral cams. That is something totally different. If they did not bring the spiral back they would be flat out fools. Danny Mccarthy has made a excellent charge throughout this year with them. No One can say any bad about him shooting them this year on his bow. Yeah, Yeah, they are not suppossed to be there. But, they are and they are working great for Dan.
> The post reads "ALL HAIL THE SPIRAL" i say all hail you guys for posting it! Maybe Hoyt or a person that knows someone at the Hoyt factory will read this and realize that the doofus that trashed the fusion colors and the spirals really *needs their head examined* and Hoyt will do the right thing and bring them back. Instead of saying, "we combined the cam 1/2 and the spiral and brought this P.O.S. that IS no where near what the spiral ever was.
> 
> ...


thats not quite right
they need to be terminated
if it was a single persons influance
then they do not need to be making those kind of decisions and need to resign their position
heck ill take it :wink:
you can bet your house that i would have a stepped up version
and the original spirals in the new line up
thats for sure!


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

Supershark said:


> If you have one shooting that well, you should keep it.


It's much better than you can imagine , i have two of them , both shooting the same , and i keep them both :darkbeer:


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

My 2003 Protec XT2000 Spiral was doing 282fps at 28" draw, 58lb and a 300grain arrow. 
My 2004 UltraELite XT3000 Spiral did 285fps
So at 30" they would both be over 300fps easy. 
I have a mate who's 2008 UltraElite XT3000 C2 Cam 60.2# 30" 323gn Arrow = 301fps.

I know the same guy got his UltraElite XT2000 Spiral doing 320fps. 

It's not rocket science getting these speeds. 



Supershark said:


> Wow you better keep that!
> Oh, and what prey tell would you be saying about my tuning ability?
> I could piss and moan with you for days about this... It does no one any good. I dont believe that just like there was no one believing that the Ultra-Elite someone was shooting at 27" xt2000's with 256grn redline 600 at 51lbs was shooting 305FPS... Guess what it was and if you think we will ever get rid of that one your crazy as a fox!
> 
> I stated the best I ever got! Out of the 4 Pro-Elites I had that is the best I ever got! If you have one shooting that well, you should keep it.


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

38 " ax to ax , 315 fps on a cam 1/5 with an 8 " brace

I will take two


----------



## tbuckslr (Nov 23, 2006)

When will hoyt release their new line up?


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

tbuckslr said:


> When will hoyt release their new line up?


Mid October


----------



## 30 X (Apr 4, 2005)

i think its funny how so many people complain about the bows weight...i cant remember what my hunting rig weighed in at last year,maybe 6 or so pounds, maybe a bit more, what surprised me though was how much flack i got for shooting with it " youll never be able to carry that through the bush all day", "its to heavy to be steady". In adition to the i had a 12 inch stabalizer, " Christ, you planning on beating the deer with that ?" that will just get in the way" on guy went as far as telling me i couldnt hunt with him until i told him exactly why i needed that "kind of thing" He changed his tone when i put some extra weight on his bow and he shot the best 3D round of his life. Ive noticed that alot of the "lesser" educated archers out there still relate a heavy bow with instability and clumbsiness. 
Recently ive switched from hoyt to high country, simply because with my draw length i have trouble getting higher foot pounds, im after elk mostly is the reason for that. Anyways my bow now weighs about 7 lbs with the side quiver. Ive never had a problem carrying it all day, when i say all day i mean it. 4 am to dark on average 25 or so Km a day.
just my 2 cents


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Supershark said:


> hail you guys for posting it! Maybe Hoyt or a person that knows someone at the Hoyt factory will read this and realize that the doofus that trashed the fusion colors and the spirals really needs their head examined and Hoyt will do the right thing and bring them back.


Hoyt did not drop the fusion. The company that was producing them could only do X amount for Hoyt and Hoyt reached that within 3 months. They were forced to stop doing that colour. If Hoyt had their way they would have continued doing them.


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

12 rings only said:


> Hoyt needs the Spiral cams back, make it an option through the custum shop. It's not like they don't have the computer program for the cnc machine to make them. I'm like BOWGOD, give me some weight and i shoot my bows better!!





BOWGOD said:


> all hail the spiral cam!!!!:77:





macatac said:


> And they were not "parallel" limbed bows like the Katera. I agree with you Bowgod, shorter bows for spirals were made, yes, but not shorter, parallel limbed bows.
> 
> Plus, I still love the UT with 3000 limbs and Spirals. Give me a 737, with 2000 limbs (39 ish ATA) and spirals, and I will be the first guy at the shop on the phone. But that is just me. :wink:
> 
> macatac





reylamb said:


> Considering how well Danny M has been performing with the spirals.....and Jesse winning Outdoor Nationals with the spirals..........the logical conclusion would be.....Hoyt better be bringing back the spirals......I hope.



Overwhelming concensous is ~ 


SPIRALS RULE


----------



## Big D UpNorth (May 24, 2007)

I hope they come out with something worth while this year. I would love to see a 32"ata, 7" bh, 4#, 340ish with out the nasty power stroke that makes a 65# feel like you are drawing 75#. I would also love to see some new lighter camo patterns like a predator. 

Time Will Tell


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Well I dont know what they will release but I will say this....I picked up a 33" AtoA Katera the other day and I'm blown away with it so far. I had forgot how easy it was to tune a Hoyt, I set the rest up the other night and went to paper tune it, 2 shots = bullet hole. Another thing that surprised me was the balance of the bow, I normaly shoot a 10" to 12" stabilizer on my hunting rigs to get them to hold & balance the way I like, well on the Katera I threw a regular old SIMS S-Coil on it and went out to shoot in the garage, the damn thing held perfectly for me with that little chunk of rubber on it. Last night I threw an old SIMS Enhancer 2000 stabilizer on it then screwed the S-Coil onto that, I havent shot it yet but it feels like it should be dead on. I have no idea what kinda speed I'm getting out of it but it seems pretty quick right now at 28" draw, 70lbs, and shooting a 379gr. arrow setup. As soon as my new FUSE 2 piece quiver gets here I know which bow will be hanging in the tree with me waiting to slam a big Iowa freaknasty come Oct. 1st.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

stiffshaft said:


> I hope not ..........Binary = cam lean !!!!!


The engineers at Hoyt would figure out a better way to do it.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Q2DEATH said:


> The engineers at Hoyt would figure out a better way to do it.


yea they would most likely copy Darton again:wink:


----------



## ky_bowhunter (Mar 5, 2007)

stiffshaft said:


> I hope not ..........Binary = cam lean !!!!!


UHHH....ok....post of the day...lol


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Reed said:


> yea they would most likely copy Darton again:wink:


It worked out great the last time. Besides that, the binary is a Darton design.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Dealers have been offered an early package deal of the new bows to get special dealer pricing and a mystery gift, but the only information shops were given was....

1 bow is 31" and another is 33"

The bows are going to be all new....new limbs, new limb pockets, new riser, and new cams. The cams are suppose to be module adjust.

I can't wait to see, but am a little worried. I LOVE the tech risers!


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

One thing you can always rely on with Hoyt, they always offer bows for the guys, like me, who like the longer a/a. I hope that doesn't change.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

31" and 33"?

That's contrary to what others are hearing: 32" and 36".

They already have two 33" bows. It would seem a little surprising for them to hit that ATA again. Either way, it better have a 7" BH.

Keep the 6" Katera for those few who like the short BH but they need a mainstream hunting bow that is right at about 7" BH with decent speed (in the 320's would be nice).


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Predator said:


> 31" and 33"?
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the 6" Katera for those few who like the short BH but they need a mainstream hunting bow that is right at about 7" BH with decent speed (in the 320's would be nice).


If they could put just a bit more speed into the 737 that would be the ticket. The 737 is a shooting machine I tell ya. 315 IBO is ok but in the 320's would be cool.


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

heard rumor on here that hoyt is gonna change the elite series alittle. i pray that they come out with a parralell elite bow. the elite riser is the best out there, and putting parralell limbs on it would just make it that much better. and if it around 33 inches, that would make it perfect for hunting.


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

guys from our rep we were told that the bows are 32" and 35"


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*New Hoyts*

I hope they don't put parallel limbs on the Elite series bows. You would be hard pressed to find a following amongst knowlegeable target shooters for a parallel limb target bow. Leave the parallel limbs for hunters and those who put a premium on quiteness and a dead bow for those 40 yard and under shots.  And yes I know there are those who get off on parallel limbs but take a look at the best shooters and check the ratio of conventional to parallel limb bows. This is not an accident.
Jbird


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I agree with Jbird, parrallel limbs are great on hunting bows, but for tac driving target rigs I think the old design is better.


----------



## coloradobound (Mar 18, 2008)

*Hoyt for 2009*

I have a friend that is a Hoyt dealer. All Kateras will remain unchanged for 2009. There will however be a new bow with new limbs, new cams, and a new riser. I am glad to see the Katera stick around


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

*Binary Cams??*

I am curious as to why some people do not like binary cams. What exactly are the problems and or disadvantages??


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

ok you can see that many more good shooters shoot older style limbs but why not change it up. i have a ultraelite and think it is a great bow but also think it could be a better target and hunting bow if they do, and before you say it not a hunting bow, check out my name and sometime early summer i posted a post ask who hunts with elite and quiet a few did, i do and it great. and there are alot of shooter that win with parralell limbs, proably just as many as win with traditional limbs, why not make the best better.


----------



## turkeytom (May 8, 2003)

Jbird said:


> I hope they don't put parallel limbs on the Elite series bows. You would be hard pressed to find a following amongst knowlegeable target shooters for a parallel limb target bow. Leave the parallel limbs for hunters and those who put a premium on quiteness and a dead bow for those 40 yard and under shots. And yes I know there are those who get off on parallel limbs but take a look at the best shooters and check the ratio of conventional to parallel limb bows. This is not an accident.
> Jbird



Exactly...Well put Jbird.


----------



## Quickpin87 (May 12, 2006)

they should bring back the spirals. PERIOD!!!!!!!


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

quickpin87 said:


> they should bring back the spirals. Period!!!!!!!


+1


----------



## Paramecium (Apr 13, 2006)

I shoot two Hoyt bows and I shoot two bows equipped with spirals!

Spirals rock!


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

you check out the other hoyt rumors for 2009 and you will see that i am not the only one that want to see parralell limbs on the elite. i just hope they get rid of the goofy points on the riser for the most part, but better parrallel limbs would be icing on the cake for a already great bow.


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

zhunter62 said:


> ok you can see that many more good shooters shoot older style limbs but why not change it up. i have a ultraelite and think it is a great bow but also think it could be a better target and hunting bow if they do, and before you say it not a hunting bow, check out my name and sometime early summer i posted a post ask who hunts with elite and quiet a few did, i do and it great. and there are alot of shooter that win with parralell limbs, proably just as many as win with traditional limbs, why not make the best better.


I guarantee there are not even close, more people win with tradional limb set up over parrallel. I also hunt with my ultra elite, and my katera has since taken a back seat to it, because it shoots great but not nearly a accurate at long range in comparision to the UE. Almost none of the major shooters use parrallel limb bows for competition. The longer ATA holds alot better, balances alot better. I hope they never taint the reputation of the UE, and PE to make a sub par parallel limb hunting bow out of them.

But they could bring back the Spirals :wink:


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

wdriver said:


> I am curious as to why some people do not like binary cams. What exactly are the problems and or disadvantages??



IMO, binary cams have too much lean associated with them.


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

I'd like to see more bows with the "goofy" spikes again.
I liked them very much on the 06/07 bows.


----------



## PhilK (Feb 16, 2007)

Honeymonster said:


> I'd like to see more bows with the "goofy" spikes again.
> I liked them very much on the 06/07 bows.


Me too! I love the spikes on my 07 38 Pro.


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

honeymonster more power to ya, but i was exstatic when i saw the vectrix come out and it didnt have the points on it anymore. the trykon just looked awful with them things, and they served no purpose but to add wieght to the bow, thank god they did away with them. i like the new look and the old look(before the spikes) a whole lot more, hopefully they will hack them things off the elites, and add parralell lmbs to them, just my opioion.


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

thespyhunter said:


> IMO, binary cams have too much lean associated with them.


Except the 2 track binaries that Elite makes. Could not believe their claim, but sure enough, there is no lean in those cams drawn or not.

I can't wait to see what they do, but glad the Katera is sticking around by the sounds of it. That bow is just fantastic.:darkbeer:


----------



## FiveOarcher (Sep 21, 2006)

*Ultra elites/pro elites*

well, they could bring back the spirals but I hope they dont deviate a "whole" lot from the standard limbs they have now.


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

marforme said:


> Except the 2 track binaries that Elite makes. Could not believe their claim, but sure enough, there is no lean in those cams drawn or not.
> 
> I can't wait to see what they do, but glad the Katera is sticking around by the sounds of it. That bow is just fantastic.:darkbeer:



Thats good to know. I have never seen an Elite around here in the Tulsa area, so I wouldnt know. I did like the Tribute I had, just didnt care much for the cam lean and the way it tweaked the limbs. I know most bows have some degree of lean, but to me the lean associated with standard binaries seemed exaggerated.

I like the Katara. I liked the 07 Vectrix more though. I hope that the Spiral cam is brought back into the line-up.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

x-ring-1 said:


> guys from our rep we were told that the bows are 32" and 35"


Thats sad. Hope the Vantage series is still there. I've been waiting to pick one up from the classifieds but a 70# camo model is a rare bird since its primarily used as a target bow. I might have to pay the price for a new one.


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

Codename "Thundertec"
36 in. ATA
7 1/4 in. brace
352 fps 
Beyond parallel limbs XT450s
Available in RT APG HD, MO Treestand and Predator camo finishes
Dual Stealth Shoks like Bear Truth
2 piece wood plates
6 oz. lighter than Katera
Dead quiet...


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

Reverend said:


> Codename "Thundertec"
> 36 in. ATA
> 7 1/4 in. brace
> 352 fps
> ...


 If that is true I want one.:darkbeer:


----------



## Mike from Texas (May 15, 2004)

Reverend said:


> Codename "Thundertec"
> 36 in. ATA
> 7 1/4 in. brace
> 352 fps
> ...





marforme said:


> If that is true I want one.:darkbeer:


If that's true, I will own one next spring!

And you can bet that if Hoyt says 352, it will do it too. 

We shall see.


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 8, 2007)

Reverend said:


> Codename "Thundertec"
> 36 in. ATA
> 7 1/4 in. brace
> 352 fps
> ...


Is this a wish list or a bit of inside info?


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Reverend said:


> Codename "Thundertec"
> 36 in. ATA
> 7 1/4 in. brace
> 352 fps
> ...


Sign me up for on a 70lbs, 28" model in MO Treestand.


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

Reverend said:


> Codename "Thundertec"
> 36 in. ATA
> 7 1/4 in. brace
> 352 fps
> ...



I'll take a Predator Fall Gray, 60-70 and a Predator Spring Green, 50-60.


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

Reverend said:


> Codename "Thundertec"
> 36 in. ATA
> 7 1/4 in. brace
> 352 fps
> ...


In a 33" ATA would be SWEEEEEEEET:wink:


----------



## waz (Apr 27, 2007)

Reverend said:


> Codename "Thundertec"
> 36 in. ATA
> 7 1/4 in. brace
> 352 fps
> ...


Wasn't looking for a replacement for my vulcan but that would be the ideal spec's for me, I would have to have one:tongue:


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Wow. :cocktail:


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

Seems like a wishlist to me. 
Btw. Hoyt just got rid of the "tec" name and the use of Predator seems highly unlikely. Also 352 fps out of a 7" brace bow doesn't look like Hoyt. There has been more than rumors about the spiral cam coming back this year but I doubt the camdesign could deliver such speed.


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

all i want is Vantage X7 with machined/target grip :wink:


----------



## PhilK (Feb 16, 2007)

urabus said:


> all i want is Vantage X7 with machined/target grip :wink:


That would rock.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Reverend said:


> Codename "Thundertec"
> 36 in. ATA
> 7 1/4 in. brace
> 352 fps
> ...



That bow would definitely get me thinking about a switch back to Hoyt from Elite. However, my 2006 Elite Energy is close to those specs already, 36", 338fps, 6 7/8"Brace, Barnsdale semi parallel limbs(my preference for both shooting and press work), and I bet it would still be lighter than a bow that is 6oz lighter than the Katera. Always loved my Hoyts though, I had and Striker II, Ultratec and Supertec that were fantastic.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Reverend said:


> Codename "Thundertec"
> 36 in. ATA
> 7 1/4 in. brace
> 352 fps
> ...


I would have to say... Your dreaming on that one. If it was to happen it would be awesome! I don't forsee such a thing... 7 1/4" and 352FPS... C'mon


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Anyone have 4.0 spirals?*

Anyone have a set of 4.0 spiral cams in good condition they will sell? Let me know. Thanks


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

Honeymonster said:


> Seems like a wishlist to me.
> Btw. Hoyt just got rid of the "tec" name and the use of Predator seems highly unlikely. Also 352 fps out of a 7" brace bow doesn't look like Hoyt. There has been more than rumors about the spiral cam coming back this year but I doubt the camdesign could deliver such speed.



Bring it !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

Thats def a wish list! I like everything on it except i wouldnt want it to loose the 6 oz. I like the extra weight even on a hunting bow


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

fstgstdsmpay said:


> I guarantee there are not even close, more people win with tradional limb set up over parrallel. I also hunt with my ultra elite, and my katera has since taken a back seat to it, because it shoots great but not nearly a accurate at long range in comparision to the UE. Almost none of the major shooters use parrallel limb bows for competition. The longer ATA holds alot better, balances alot better. I hope they never taint the reputation of the UE, and PE to make a sub par parallel limb hunting bow out of them.
> 
> But they could bring back the Spirals :wink:


All they would have to do is redesign a limb pocket. As a engineer I know there is more to it than that. Limb deflection cam resistance everything would come into play. But, in reality all they need to do is rebuild and re-design the limb pocket. They could have both off of the same riser.
Hey with engineering and innovation anything is possible.


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

can a guy with the username "Reverend" be pulling our legs..... 
Exodus 20:16


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

tpoof said:


> can a guy with the username "Reverend" be pulling our legs.....
> Exodus 20:16


If it's followed by "Jessie Jackson" or "Wright", it could be possible...


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> If it's followed by "Jessie Jackson" or "Wright", it could be possible...


 :wink:


----------



## FiveOarcher (Sep 21, 2006)

*pie in the sky!*

I think the "dream" bow he mentioned is that! a Dream. Sounds good BUT..................:wink:


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 5, 2003)

*I think*

they might get away from draw length specific cams and offer mods on all their cams. What is the release date any body heard?


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

Reverend said:


> Codename "Thundertec"
> 36 in. ATA
> 7 1/4 in. brace
> 352 fps
> ...


I thinks someone bumped thier head....


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> If it's followed by "Jessie Jackson" or "Wright", it could be possible...


No. No relation to either... not in the least. ukey:

All I'm saying is that in a few weeks all the naysayers will believe.


----------



## SEIowaArcher (Aug 14, 2007)

If Hoyt builds a sub 4lb bow I'm getting one to compliment my DXT. I love Hoyts, shot them for years but I prefer a light bow. A heavy bow holds steadier initially but when you have to stay at full draw for over a minute on a wary buck behind a tree, that left arm starts getting a little fragile.


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

djmaxwe said:


> That is a fact, Mathews was caught and passed a long time ago in many ways. Their best bow to date is the Switchback XT and it won't come close to doing what they advertise IBO. I fact I have not seen a Switchback ever do their IBO speeds. Hoyt needs to continue to do what they are doing and that is building good bows that are the most reliable on the market today. I have also now heard that Hoyt will be coming out this year with something that is going to be as big as when they came out with the Tec riser or the cam and a half. Hoyt will be the one's to watch in 09.


If you can't admit that Mathews makes one hell of a fine shooting machine, you are just talking out of your "Brown-Star"!! Hoyt makes an excellent bow, as does a few other companies! Mathews included!! If bashing is your game...well then by all means! Who am I to stop the useless ramblings of a fool!! 

I have to admit, I have a couple of friends that shot the spirals at 50# max draw weight. The neat thing was, the bows drew crazy easy, and still threw an arrow out at respectable speeds!! I guess I would have to vote for the spirals as well!!!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

any info on release date


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

estimated release dates betweet the 15th-20th


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Reverend said:


> No. No relation to either... not in the least. ukey:
> 
> All I'm saying is that in a few weeks all the naysayers will believe.


Add 1 inch to that bow's a/a and its sweet, add 2" and its perfect. Oh well.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Kelsnore said:


> If you can't admit that Mathews makes one hell of a fine shooting machine, you are just talking out of your "Brown-Star"!! Hoyt makes an excellent bow, as does a few other companies! Mathews included!! If bashing is your game...well then by all means! Who am I to stop the useless ramblings of a fool!!
> 
> I have to admit, I have a couple of friends that shot the spirals at 50# max draw weight. The neat thing was, the bows drew crazy easy, and still threw an arrow out at respectable speeds!! I guess I would have to vote for the spirals as well!!!


He didn't say that Mathews couldn't shoot, he just said they won't come close to their IBO speeds. Like it or not, its well documented, and not a bash at all.


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

Q2DEATH said:


> Add 1 inch to that bow's a/a and its sweet, add 2" and its perfect. Oh well.


x2

maybe we can pray for a "Thundertec XL" ?


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Bert2 said:


> x2
> 
> maybe we can pray for a "Thundertec XL" ?


That would just be too good to be true.


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

Q2DEATH said:


> He didn't say that Mathews couldn't shoot, he just said they won't come close to their IBO speeds. Like it or not, its well documented, and not a bash at all.


Drenalin and DXT are nuts on!!! Like it or not! Chronos don't lie!!!


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Kelsnore said:


> Drenalin and DXT are nuts on!!! Like it or not! Chronos don't lie!!!


Ok.


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

Bert2 said:


> x2
> 
> maybe we can pray for a "Thundertec XL" ?


Hopefully a Kat.XL.Elite , 38"A2A , 7.5" Brace , IBO 320 , and that bow in green fusion :rock:


----------



## BowProTN (Jun 11, 2008)

*Just a little info...*

Talked to my rep today. Here's what he knows as of today. Katera and XL are here to stay, no changes of any kind. Two new bows (no names) 32" and 35" (also called a *** XL), both with a 7" brace height. New limb pocket and a new layered limb technology. The new bows will feature a new cam that is a happy medium between a draw specific vector/Z3 cam and a Cam 1/2 Plus. It will be draw length adjustable with a good valley and a harder wall. As for speed they are hearing from the factory that speeds will be "right up there with other 7" brace height bows". My reps interpretation of that was 330-335fps. That's all I have so far. My first loads will arrive Nov 1st(ish). Demos by Oct 28th or so. Let the posts begin!!! Save the bashing...I'm just passing along what I was told:wink:


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

Kelsnore said:


> If you can't admit that Mathews makes one hell of a fine shooting machine, you are just talking out of your "Brown-Star"!! Hoyt makes an excellent bow, as does a few other companies! Mathews included!! If bashing is your game...well then by all means! Who am I to stop the useless ramblings of a fool!!
> 
> I have to admit, I have a couple of friends that shot the spirals at 50# max draw weight. The neat thing was, the bows drew crazy easy, and still threw an arrow out at respectable speeds!! I guess I would have to vote for the spirals as well!!!


I admit they make a good bow but speed is surely not their game and I will stand behind that. I almost bought one once until I saw the chrono and decided that it was not for me. As far as bashing I think what I have stated is pretty much fact and that is until the DXT they (Mathews) had trouble making their advertised IBO and if you are a Mathews fan boy that doesn't want to heard something bad about they company that you like well then SORRY and you more than likely should not be on a Hoyt thread. Again I will say Mathews makes a good bow as far as being out front they are not anymore , JMO but they do have the BEST ADVERTISING that money can buy. The one in their advertising deptment needs a raise, he's good.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

There will be two new bows this year. A 32" and a 35' model. No names or speeds yet but they will have a redesigned riser and limb pockets and adjustable cams.


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Katera XT will be back but the XL is gone!


----------



## RiseXagainst42 (Sep 29, 2008)

I also can not wait to see what Hoyt has to offer in 09. Again I also prefer a heavier bow and that is one of the main reasons I went with a Hoyt but it was a dead even heat up untill that factor with the Mathews, who make one heck of a bow!!!!


----------



## teach4 (May 5, 2005)

3rdplace said:


> There will be two new bows this year. A 32" and a 35' model. No names or speeds yet but they will have a redesigned riser and limb pockets and adjustable cams.


Redesigned limb pockets? I hope they're not trying to sacrifice durability for less weight. I love my built like a tank, heavy hoyts w/ tec risers. Hope they don't get too crazy!


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

The Katera , and Katera XL bows are awesome bows...Both bows being very easy to shoot well...and having great speed for the easiness of the draw on the Z-3 cams, and having solid back walls...The Katera XL draws and holds like a much longer bow...IF Hoyt doesnt bring back the Spiral cams, they should at least offer the Z-3 cams for the conventional limbed bows like the Elite series, and the 737's and Vantage series bows...A 737 with Z-3 cams would be as fast as a Spiral cammed bow, and draw smoother...I'd make a semi-educated guess that a 737 with Z-3 cams tuned properly would I.B.O. close to 330 f.p.s., draw like butter, and have the brace height to make it forgiving and quiet...Harperman


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

2 more weeks...


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

> new layered limb technology


 something wrong with the "old" limbs???...

737 with Z-3 cams.... ya baby ya!


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

the dealer order list i seen said nothing about the limb pockets. only new riser,new limbs and new Cam system, but depending on the NEW limb design they may have new pockets,,,i should have one(a 32") in about 10 days but, hoyt always lags on release


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

tpoof said:


> 737 with Z-3 cams.... ya baby ya!



Yeah a 737 with Z-3 cams seems like a winner to me too....I'm telling ya a bow with the 737 specs and a 330+fps IBO would be a dream come true.


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

Offical release date per Kevin Wilkey is Oct. 23.


----------



## BoilerBuster01 (Jun 9, 2008)

philipdimondo said:


> like to see
> -spiral cam or sprial cam plus
> -safari color and or platinum
> 
> ...



Id love to see a 31" HOYT or shorter!


----------



## JMaxH (Mar 20, 2003)

My gut feeling......

I think Hoyt is going to make a hybrid aluminum/carbon riser. I could imagine the front portion of the riser being aluminum, with the back portion (the part that wraps around behind the grip) being carbon clear out toward each end of the riser itself. This would keep the riser's strength, but reduce weight. 

The other option I could see them doing would be making an aluminum/carbon composite riser with an aluminum core and a thinner carbon material bonded to and surrounding it.

Thoughts?? Do you think this is something that might be attempted??


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Kelsnore said:


> Drenalin and DXT are nuts on!!! Like it or not! Chronos don't lie!!!


...but drawlengths do...


----------



## AERO63 (Feb 26, 2008)

Twiztd1 said:


> Offical release date per Kevin Wilkey is Oct. 23.



Ditto as to what I've heard. 23rd of this month.


----------



## ///36m (Jul 6, 2005)

JMaxH said:


> My gut feeling......
> 
> I think Hoyt is going to make a hybrid aluminum/carbon riser. I could imagine the front portion of the riser being aluminum, with the back portion (the part that wraps around behind the grip) being carbon clear out toward each end of the riser itself. This would keep the riser's strength, but reduce weight.
> 
> ...


Carbon Fiber is stronger than aluminum, so I do not see that being a reason to include aluminum in the design. Cost will very likely be an issue.


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

JMaxH said:


> My gut feeling......
> 
> I think Hoyt is going to make a hybrid aluminum/carbon riser. I could imagine the front portion of the riser being aluminum, with the back portion (the part that wraps around behind the grip) being carbon clear out toward each end of the riser itself. This would keep the riser's strength, but reduce weight.
> 
> ...


that would be pretty cool . . . 

but the better approach with composites is a complete redesign, probably would not be the "tec" style riser because you woundn't need the truss because the carbon/epoxy would be stiff enough without it, would want a way to mold it all in one shot, not bolt it together . . . 

whatever they did, it would be cool to see a company with the engineering horsepower of Hoyt do a composite riser


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

Kelsnore said:


> Drenalin and DXT are nuts on!!! Like it or not! Chronos don't lie!!!





Bobmuley said:


> ...but drawlengths do...


can you say gotcha ? :darkbeer:


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

Another thing I would like to see is a revised Redline HO cam. Besides the Spirals, that is the best cam Hoyt made IMHO.


----------



## GCOD (Nov 24, 2006)

my rep told me
32"
new riser
new limb pockets
new limbs
new cams 

will not know anything else until 10/19 when he is there for a sales meeting


----------



## alexbnc1 (Dec 12, 2006)

*my bow*

07 pro38 xt 2000 limbs cam and 1/2 plus getting 8 3/8 brace and 39 3/4 a2a and a ibo of 312 i`m shooting a 330 grain arrow at 307 fps at only 64lbs. they need to come out with this bow


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

I could get in trouble for this but...
New cam called the "X1" will be faster than Z3 and Spiral...
This cam combined with new "XT450" limbs will launch arrow past the 350 fps IBO while maintaining a brace height above 7 in. 
(But you didn't hear it from me)

Com' on... Hoyt!


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Reverend said:


> I could get in trouble for this but...
> New cam called the "X1" will be faster than Z3 and Spiral...
> This cam combined with new "XT450" limbs will launch arrow past the 350 fps IBO while maintaining a brace height above 7 in.
> (But you didn't hear it from me)
> ...


Since you seem to be in the know. Is there a plan to put this cam on a longer bow with the understanding that it will be somewhat slower?

350fps means nothing to me if its on a kids bow that measures 31-35 inches axle to axle.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Q2DEATH said:


> Since you seem to be in the know. Is there a plan to put this cam on a longer bow with the understanding that it will be somewhat slower?
> 
> 350fps means nothing to me if its on a kids bow that measures 31-35 inches axle to axle.


:thumbs_up


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

Reverend said:


> I could get in trouble for this but...
> New cam called the "X1" will be faster than Z3 and Spiral...
> This cam combined with new "XT450" limbs will launch arrow past the 350 fps IBO while maintaining a brace height above 7 in.
> (But you didn't hear it from me)
> ...


I hope you speak the truth...


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

Reverend said:


> I could get in trouble for this but...
> New cam called the "X1" will be faster than Z3 and Spiral...
> This cam combined with new "XT450" limbs will launch arrow past the 350 fps IBO while maintaining a brace height above 7 in.
> (But you didn't hear it from me)
> ...




and............................? What else :secret:, you can tell us :wink:


----------



## DmULibRoles (Jun 13, 2005)

Split limbs?!? that is what I want to know... are they going to be able to do this and still to the 3/4 limb tech?


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Reverend said:


> I could get in trouble for this but...
> New cam called the "X1" will be faster than Z3 and Spiral...
> This cam combined with new "XT450" limbs will launch arrow past the 350 fps IBO while maintaining a brace height above 7 in.
> (But you didn't hear it from me)
> ...


If they can make that about 35" to 37" AtoA with a 7" brace height and get anywhere close to 350fps out of it sign me up...And if they offer it in MossyOak Treestand it would be even better. 
Since you "seem" to be in the know here Rev. tell us this...With all the talk of a new riser & limb pockets please tell me that Hoyt isnt dropping the TEC style riser on these new bows. The TEC riser is what makes Hoyt a Hoyt, I love the TEC riser and love the looks of them....If Hoyt drops the TEC it'll just be another cookie cutter bow I think "looks wise".


----------



## gad (May 8, 2006)

J-Daddy said:


> ...If Hoyt drops the TEC it'll just be another cookie cutter bow I think "looks wise"....


true. :darkbeer:


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Better Hurry*

With the stock market and the economy in a nose dive, by the time they come out no one will have any money left to buy a new bow.


----------



## macatac (Jul 16, 2006)

q2death said:


> since you seem to be in the know. Is there a plan to put this cam on a longer bow with the understanding that it will be somewhat slower?
> 
> 350fps means nothing to me if its on a kids bow that measures 31-35 inches axle to axle.


amen!!!!


----------



## DONDEERE (Sep 24, 2007)

Reverend said:


> I could get in trouble for this but...
> New cam called the "X1" will be faster than Z3 and Spiral...
> This cam combined with new "XT450" limbs will launch arrow past the 350 fps IBO while maintaining a brace height above 7 in.
> (But you didn't hear it from me)
> ...


...well REVEREND..."if" you are correct about the information you have provided in this thread, I sure hope "someone" will get in trouble...matter of fact, "if" you are correct, I hope "someone" gets FIRED!!...

...it is TOTAL DISRESPECT "if" your information "is" correct for it to come out(leaked) before it is known by those who actually earn and then pay their money to Hoyt...that being Hoyt Authorized Dealers...

...I don't mind at all folks wishing, hoping and speculating though


----------



## cbp455 (Aug 12, 2008)

I hope he is right as well, it would be nice to see a Hoyt eclipse the 350 fps barrier. Good competition for the new X-Force GX. I don't see what the big deal is for keeping all of this secret in the first place. Seems a bit ridiculous to me. We will see in a couple of weeks.......hopefully. Is that all you know Rev? Might as well tell all that you know, the cat is out of the bag now! :wink:


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

I found this on the web today.
What do you think? 



btw. this thing was labeled 7-47


----------



## JMaxH (Mar 20, 2003)

Looks like an outline of a shoot-through riser target bow...


----------



## macatac (Jul 16, 2006)

JMaxH said:


> Looks like an outline of a shoot-through riser target bow...


Sure does......


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

> it would be nice to see a Hoyt eclipse the 350 fps barrier. Good competition for the new X-Force GX.


For sure. My next bow is going to be a speed demon and I'd prefer to stick with Hoyt, but if they don't build a speed bow(350+), I may consider other options...


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

where did you find that. that sure does look like a shoot through, god i hope so, with parrallel limbs. man i cant wait.


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

WOW! That DOES look like a 737 w/ shoot through, and pretty parallel limbs w/ a new cam system. Ooooohhh!!!


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Honeymonster said:


> I found this on the web today.
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like something built for Dan McCarthy:tongue:


----------



## hod49 (Apr 14, 2007)

*Hope your info. is true!*



Reverend said:


> 2 more weeks...


Hey Reverand, I've heard this rumor for 2 years now. I hope it happens, but don't bet on it. The rumor around here is a shoot through riser with parallel limbs. Have you heard anything like that?


----------



## shoots4fun (Jun 4, 2007)

*uhmmm....*

hate to break it to ya, but i think we get excited when it gets close , and we see what we want to hope to see...that pic, is a ghost image of the ultraelite , w/ xt100 limbs and number # 4 or #5 cam and half plus cams or spirals. thats all. nothing more its not an image of an 09 bow trust me!


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 8, 2007)

shoots4fun said:


> hate to break it to ya, but i think we get excited when it gets close , and we see what we want to hope to see...that pic, is a ghost image of the ultraelite , w/ xt100 limbs and number # 4 or #5 cam and half plus cams or spirals. thats all. nothing more its not an image of an 09 bow trust me!


I would agree that its an UltraElite with short limbs, except for the STS.


----------



## shoots4fun (Jun 4, 2007)

*opps i meant....*

xt1000 limbs.. there were a few of these custom fit and made for some short draw woman..i saw one woman in particular shooting it at the IOWA Pro-AM last year and she told me Hoyt had custom fit it for her w/ the 1000 limbs, and yes somone easily can add the carbon length rod for the sts thingy.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Ultra Elite with XT 1000 Limbs*

What do you get for axle to axle and brace height with this setup?
Jbird


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 8, 2007)

shoots4fun said:


> and yes somone easily can add the carbon length rod for the sts thingy.


cool, how? The Elite risers have a threaded hole on the back, but at a downward angle that makes it difficult to find a rear-mounted STS that's pretty much level like the one in the picture.


----------



## Boludo (Feb 18, 2003)

So is this the week we find out where my next $800 is going? I hope so. I love this time of year.


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

Honeymonster said:


> I found this on the web today.
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a Ultra Elite with more parallel XT-1000 limbs. I hope it is a shoot through riser 737. I put Spirals on my 737 and im in love the only thing that could make it better would be a elite riser.I could build me a Spiral cam 737 elite then.:darkbeer:


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

DONDEERE said:


> ...well REVEREND..."if" you are correct about the information you have provided in this thread, I sure hope "someone" will get in trouble...matter of fact, "if" you are correct, I hope "someone" gets FIRED!!...
> ...I don't mind at all folks wishing, hoping and speculating though



Is it a rumor, a half-truth, or fact? Prognosticating, predicting, hoping, wishing, leaking info, insider news... it's all good. We'll find out in 10 days...
This is a fun time of the year isn't it?


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

DONDEERE said:


> ...well REVEREND..."if" you are correct about the information you have provided in this thread, I sure hope "someone" will get in trouble...matter of fact, "if" you are correct, I hope "someone" gets FIRED!!...
> 
> ...it is TOTAL DISRESPECT "if" your information "is" correct for it to come out(leaked) before it is known by those who actually earn and then pay their money to Hoyt...that being Hoyt Authorized Dealers...



Yes, and "if" it's true, you'll buy one right?...:wink:


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

Rambunctious said:


> cool, how? The Elite risers have a threaded hole on the back, but at a downward angle that makes it difficult to find a rear-mounted STS that's pretty much level like the one in the picture.


No there easy to find CHL Vibekiller here on AT :wink: got 3 of them on my ultra elites lovem


----------



## SC Archer (Oct 11, 2006)

i wonder if the listened to our turboelite idea thats awesome another shoot through:tongue:


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

john09040 said:


> I put Spirals on my 737 and im in love the only thing that could make it better would be a elite riser.I could build me a Spiral cam 737 elite then.:darkbeer:


If this is the 737 with spirals that Breathn was telling me about he said it was a rocket launcher and a sweet shooter. He PM'd me this morning saying I would love that bow.


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

J-Daddy said:


> If this is the 737 with spirals that Breathn was telling me about he said it was a rocket launcher and a sweet shooter. He PM'd me this morning saying I would love that bow.


Its not the one that he built but its the one that inspired his mine is a mini version at 25"DL its in the 280s. After im done I think it will be 290fps at 25.5"DL. The one he done was 30" dl and shot 329fps.


----------



## DONDEERE (Sep 24, 2007)

Reverend said:


> Yes, and "if" it's true, you'll buy one right?...:wink:


...well REV, I have already placed our order for these "MYSTERY" bows...so yeah, I guess you could say I'll buy one...or the FACT is that I'm so confident in HOYT Products and so are our customers, that we're buying many more than one!! :wink:

...the "Hawk" series are selling like hot cakes, no reason to think these won't do just as well :darkbeer:


----------



## 'Ike' (Jan 10, 2003)

DONDEERE said:


> ...well REV, I have already placed our order for these "MYSTERY" bows...so yeah, I guess you could say I'll buy one...or the FACT is that I'm so confident in HOYT Products and so are our customers, that we're buying many more than one!! :wink:
> 
> ...the "Hawk" series are selling like hot cakes, no reason to think these won't do just as well :darkbeer:


Come on now, let's see what your buying!?!? :wink:


----------



## HoytHntr (Dec 12, 2006)

Reverend said:


> We'll find out in 10 days...


Now is that a rumor on the expected date of arrival on the new bows or do you know that for a fact? If that is fact then they will be released on the 23rd? I wish they would hurry up already! I need to see em now! :tongue:


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

HoytHntr said:


> Now is that a rumor on the expected date of arrival on the new bows or do you know that for a fact? If that is fact then they will be released on the 23rd? I wish they would hurry up already! I need to see em now! :tongue:


The 23rd not arrival date, its the realease date


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

john09040 said:


> Its not the one that he built but its the one that inspired his mine is a mini version at 25"DL its in the 280s. After im done I think it will be 290fps at 25.5"DL. The one he done was 30" dl and shot 329fps.


Oh ok, yeah he said he was gonna play with that 30" dl one somemore, he thought he could get some more speed out of it with some more tuning. Heck he told me he thought he could get it to break 340fps with an IBO arrow. I'd love to have a 737 that would shoot 340fps.


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

Honeymonster said:


> I found this on the web today.
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> ...


this is not a 2008 ultra elite, the elites this year have the points on them. plus i think the top is to thin to be an ultra elite. what ever it is, i think i am gonna have to work some more over time.


----------



## Xringer07 (Mar 22, 2007)

shoots4fun said:


> hate to break it to ya, but i think we get excited when it gets close , and we see what we want to hope to see...that pic, is a ghost image of the ultraelite , w/ xt100 limbs and number # 4 or #5 cam and half plus cams or spirals. thats all. nothing more its not an image of an 09 bow trust me!


Then explain to me why there are different limb pockets in this picture because those are surely not the Triax pockets... :wink:

Just an observation?

T minus 9 days! :darkbeer:


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

jdc324 said:


> Then explain to me why there are different limb pockets in this picture because those are surely not the Triax pockets... :wink:
> 
> Just an observation?
> 
> T minus 9 days! :darkbeer:


How can you tell, the pic is blacked out :embara:


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

thespyhunter said:


> How can you tell, the pic is blacked out :embara:


Looks like there is a hump in the pocket like there was on the Reflex line. If that is the case I think that they made a mistake because the Triax pocket looked a lot better and it looked stronger than the Reflex ones as well. JMO


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

djmaxwe said:


> Looks like there is a hump in the pocket like there was on the Reflex line. If that is the case I think that they made a mistake because the Triax pocket looked a lot better and it looked stronger than the Reflex ones as well. JMO


I see the hump, but that looks like a limb bolt to me


----------



## Xringer07 (Mar 22, 2007)

Just from what I can see in the picture, it doesn't look like the pocket is containing as much as the limb as the Triax did... the Triax contained/housed about 3 inches of the limb and this blacked out picture doesn't quite seem to look like it houses that much of the limb... all I can say is that I hope it is still as stable as the old pockets (no reason why they shouldn't) because they were by far the most stable systems on the market. 

Just my two cents... take it for what it's worth 

We'll all find out soon enough!


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

thespyhunter said:


> I see the hump, but that looks like a limb bolt to me


Very possible didn't think of that. I hope that you are right. I thought that the Reflex system looked cheap.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*



john09040 said:


> Its not the one that he built but its the one that inspired his mine is a mini version at 25"DL its in the 280s. After im done I think it will be 290fps at 25.5"DL. The one he done was 30" dl and shot 329fps.


Yep,after seeing his and know it could be done .I had some hoyt guys that had asked about getting more speed out of there 737 and one of them let his be the test bow and it came out great.He is hunting with it now but I will get my hands on it soon and see what else I can get out of it.


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

I have never seen anything on any correspondence that is marked "confidential" on Hoyt bow names or new cam names. Why the strange wording of "I could get in trouble for this" and someone else then hoping someone gets fired over the "leak". Crazy. The paper work I saw says the new bow is called an Alphamax 32 and Alphamax 35. They are listed with XTS500 limbs and an XTR Cam. Is this really a secret? They have not shown any pictures, brace heights, or descriptions of the bows, new limbs, or new cams that I have seen.


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

Bad news, the silhouette I posted is a fake. 
I found the guy who made it. 
He said he did this to show some friends how an 737 with elite riser would look. This picture was never ment to show up in public.

The picture is a simple 737 with limbs reattached in a different angle plus a few brushstrokes to imply a shoot-through-riser.


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

Honeymonster said:


> Bad news, the silhouette I posted is a fake.
> I found the guy who made it.
> He said he did this to show some friends how an 737 with elite riser would look. This picture was never ment to show up in public.
> 
> The picture is a simple 737 with limbs reattached in a different angle plus a few brushstrokes to imply a shoot-through-riser.



Shame on you for such a deception..................:nono:

Ok, your forgiven...........:darkbeer:


----------



## Ncturkeycaller (Oct 13, 2008)

got to love computers I talked to hoyt and the alphamax 32 and 35 have 7inch brace height, but she couldn't tell me the speeds.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

trannyman said:


> got to love computers I talked to hoyt and the alphamax 32 and 35 have 7inch brace height, but she couldn't tell me the speeds.


.....I'm hearing speed numbers in the mid 340's f.p.s. range...A 35" bow with a 7" brace height with an actual 30" draw, that truly IBO's at 345 f.p.s. would be awesome...I always figure to keep in mind that Hoyt bows will do the Factory spec'd I.B.O. numbers, with a peep and string loop....I've chrono'd quite a few Hoyts in the last couple of years, and every bow met or exceeded the Factory speed numbers that Hoyt claimed...The older Hoyts with Spirals were a good bit faster than Hoyt listed them at...My ProTec with Spirals shoots a good bit faster than Hoyt claimed, as did My '04 UltraTec with Cam 1/2 cams...Neither bow is/was tweeked very far from factory specs either...Hoyt is very conservative on Their speed numbers from what I've seen...And good speed is just one of the many reasons to shoot Hoyt bows...Harperman


----------



## Ncturkeycaller (Oct 13, 2008)

i kinda like the look of the 737 bows that have the "old school limbs"!


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

Honeymonster said:


> Bad news, the silhouette I posted is a fake.
> I found the guy who made it.
> He said he did this to show some friends how an 737 with elite riser would look. This picture was never ment to show up in public.
> 
> The picture is a simple 737 with limbs reattached in a different angle plus a few brushstrokes to imply a shoot-through-riser.


----------



## mathews_outback (Feb 25, 2008)

*new 09 for me*

I cannot wait I will be shooting a new alpha max in the next few months


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

Can you say 7 days?
I feel like a little kid counting down the days before Christmas... hopefully I won't be disappointed with a useless gift... if you know what I mean. Been there, done that...:wink:


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

mathews_outback said:


> I cannot wait I will be shooting a new alpha max in the next few months


Are you going to change your user name?:zip:
Come to think of it "Alpha max" is probably available.


----------



## BuckeyeJoe (Dec 15, 2007)

crap. if this doggone thing is smooth and shooting 340's it means that I'm gonna have to buy one. wife isn't going to be happy.


----------



## ryninger (Oct 15, 2008)

BuckeyeJoe said:


> crap. if this doggone thing is smooth and shooting 340's it means that I'm gonna have to buy one. wife isn't going to be happy.


I'm right there with ya bud... Already looking to pick up a part time job on top of my 40+ hrs at the hospital to buy one...lol


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

ryninger said:


> I'm right there with ya bud... Already looking to pick up a part time job on top of my 40+ hrs at the hospital to buy one...lol


...I'm selling a a week's vacation back to the company to try to come up with the $$$$ for a new bow this year....IF the new Hoyt shoots as good as the Katera XL, but is faster, consider Me SOLD on it...I'f I hadnt had a brain fart, I'd still have My Katera XL...It's only one of two brand new compound bows that I've ever owned, the rest were used...I figure to just get a new one, and be done with it!...I'm waiting impatiently...Also trying to justify why I need another bow, to go along with the 3 others that I have...I figure that Life is short, and uncertain, and as long as I'm not making My Family suffer or go without to get a new bow, and my bills are paid, then I'll go for it...Harperman


----------



## ryninger (Oct 15, 2008)

I wish they would show us something already... I can't wait 3 more days... I'll be getting a new bow first part of next year and have been planning on Hoyt, but am getting awfully tempted by the dark side...aka The Sentinel :tongue:...lol


----------



## Mr. Burns (Apr 21, 2008)

ryninger said:


> I wish they would show us something already... I can't wait 3 more days... I'll be getting a new bow first part of next year and have been planning on Hoyt, but am getting awfully tempted by the dark side...aka The Sentinel :tongue:...lol


shop guy jsut said not til the 23rd.. whats the real date.. any one know for sure?


----------



## ryninger (Oct 15, 2008)

On the hoyt website their is a poll asking how excited you are to see the 2009 lineup next week....


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

epower100 said:


> shop guy jsut said not til the 23rd.. whats the real date.. any one know for sure?


Hoyt reps are flying into Utah this weekeend. Most will see the bows for the first time Sunday evening. Hopefully, one of them will "leak" some info soon after...


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

Don Beaver said:


> Hoyt reps are flying into Utah this weekeend. Most will see the bows for the first time Sunday evening. *Hopefully, one of them will "leak" some info soon after*...



If they dont "leak" something soon, I'm going to "leak" my pants :embara:


----------



## cbp455 (Aug 12, 2008)

ryninger said:


> On the hoyt website their is a poll asking how excited you are to see the 2009 lineup next week....


That is gay!! Give me a break. Not you, the poll.


----------



## JMaxH (Mar 20, 2003)

Is it me, or does it seem like Hoyt is doing a better job of being tight-lipped this year? Last year I think we found out about them from another country's website ?? Am I right?


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

cbp455 said:


> that is gay!! Give me a break. Not you, the poll.


ditto


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

RT1 said:


> ditto


...kinda like a countdown clock...:wink:


----------



## Ncturkeycaller (Oct 13, 2008)

JMaxH said:


> Is it me, or does it seem like Hoyt is doing a better job of being tight-lipped this year? Last year I think we found out about them from another country's website ?? Am I right?


yes, i rember i found a few of the bows a few weeks before they released them.


----------



## HoytShtr2 (Jan 3, 2008)

It may be a lil gay but you must be a lil antsy yourself since you checked out this thread.


----------



## cbp455 (Aug 12, 2008)

There is a big difference in this thread and a poll asking who is excited. Oh me, me, me, I am, I am.........what a load of crap.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*By what I was told anyway.....

Hope they are arriving at our shop around the 28th or so. I hope at least that week anyway.

Our 35" coming in has my own name all over it!!! LOL :wink:*


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

cbp455 said:


> There is a big difference in this thread and a poll asking who is excited. Oh me, me, me, I am, I am.........what a load of crap.


 To The Top :wink::tongue::darkbeer:

I love a good load of crap ..........:tongue::tongue:


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm waiting impatiently because the shop that I go to has a brand new, never shot Hoyt Katera "DEMO" model, in the flat black with the Hoyt decals on it, and I WANT IT REAL BAD!!...The shop also has a Katera in Target colors, gloss Black and silver/chrome, and it's an AWESOME looking bow...If the new 35"/ 7" B.H. "AlphaMax" bow isnt going to suit Me, then I need to put some $$$$ down on one of the '08 Katera's...Before they are all gone...I've seen some screaming good deals here on A.T. Classifieds on N.I.B., leftover '08 Katera's...COME ON, HOYT!.....LO.L.....Harperman


----------



## WidowMaker (Oct 20, 2004)

I will put money on it that the new bow is not called an alphamax. RUmors like this get started every year.


----------



## Ncturkeycaller (Oct 13, 2008)

my dealer said alphatec not alphamax?


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

alphamax is correct


----------



## PONDER (Sep 8, 2007)

so they are releasing tomorrow?


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

WidowMaker said:


> I will put money on it that the new bow is not called an alphamax. RUmors like this get started every year.


 How much you willing to put up???


----------



## RickinMo (Nov 14, 2002)

MOBOW#1 said:


> How much you willing to put up???


Get him John !!!


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

WidowMaker said:


> I will put money on it that the new bow is not called an alphamax. RUmors like this get started every year.


I agree. How much are you willing to lose? I stated very clearly in an earlier post that I had an invoice in my hand with the names on it. I can post it if you want to pay for it.


----------



## PONDER (Sep 8, 2007)

so are they releasing tomorrow?


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

rickinmo said:


> get him john !!!




lol


----------



## LeadSled1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Alphamax


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=773021

Interesting, IBO is slower than the Katera (321 for the 32 and 316 for the 35) but it is quieter. Designed like the Bowtech riser (somewhat) with new spiral cams.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Dang they look good....Glad to see the Tec riser still lives on, and it looks like the limbs are still kinda the same.


----------



## ky_bowhunter (Mar 5, 2007)

Anybody got pics yet!


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

Yep there a site up already, here a pic, and the SPIRALS ARE BACK


----------



## LeadSled1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Pics are posted in the link I posted in that post.

http://www.archery-specials.com/index.php?BOGENID=b6e22811890551e9e9b82d9494495ace&kat=20&vid=151


----------



## ky_bowhunter (Mar 5, 2007)

Yea i figured it out. I was just looking for some english....lol. These bows look sweet. Cant wait to try one out.


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

heres the pics

AlphaMax 32









AlphaMax35









Vantage Elite









New XTR Cam









New Spiral for the Target Bows


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

congrats to hoyt for bringing back the spiral cam.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Holy cow does it get any better than this?

1. They've finally produced a micro-adjust whisker biscuit.
2. Spot Hogg is coming out with a slider.
3. Spirals are back.

Put the paddles to me because I think I've just died and gone to heaven


----------



## Big D UpNorth (May 24, 2007)

Bows look great, but a little disapointed in the speeds on the Alphamax. I would have thought they could have gotten at least a 325-335 IBO speed


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

What are the speeds?

I don't find anything on the above link. Either I'm not finding it or they've already pulled the pic as someone from Hoyt would likely contact them and tell them to pull it since the release isn't official yet.


----------



## Boludo (Feb 18, 2003)

That thing looks sweet...but a reduction in speed? Everyone else is speeding things up and Hoyt takes a step back? Interesting. I'll still own one, but I was hoping for a light weight hoyt scorcher.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Predator said:


> What are the speeds?
> 
> I don't find anything on the above link. Either I'm not finding it or they've already pulled the pic as someone from Hoyt would likely contact them and tell them to pull it since the release isn't official yet.




All your questions.........Mid Day over at archerylearningcenter.com GRIV will have the full skinny with all the new pics.................if your a member. 

Muuuhahahahahaha!


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

well with the new spirals you might be able to get the speed out of it you want. it look like the artical was deleted, i am guessing someone got a call from hoyt, and they are in trouble, lucky for use we got the pictures off in time. the new spirals look really nice though, i am still waiting to see if they did any other changes to the rest of the line this year, the artical only talked about the alphamax 32 and 35 and the vantage elite and pro bows, so we will see.


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

*What is the mass weight 35"?*

Anyone know the weight on the 35" Alphamax?:tongue:


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

I think the weight and speed questions were answered on another thread.

I saw 3.9lbs on weight and 316fps on speed.

316 is slower than I would have expected. I think my Vectrix was 318. I thought for sure they'd be over 320 on the new ones.

Question - can you put the new sprirals on the Alphamax (or just the XTR cams)? Or..are the spirals just for the target bows? And, if you can put spirals on the Alphamax, what speeds do you then get?


----------



## LeadSled1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Predator said:


> What are the speeds?
> 
> I don't find anything on the above link. Either I'm not finding it or they've already pulled the pic as someone from Hoyt would likely contact them and tell them to pull it since the release isn't official yet.


321fps and 316fps. 3.9lbs in weight, not sure if that was the 32 or the 35 for the weight though.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

elkman6x6 said:


> Anyone know the weight on the 35" Alphamax?:tongue:


4.1lbs


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Correction:

The 32" is the 3.9lb version and it posts a speed of 321 I think it is.

The 35" is 4.1lbs and has the 316 speed.


----------



## LeadSled1 (Jan 3, 2008)

I wouldn't be too concerned on the speed versus the Katera. If you note the Bowtechs, the new center pivots are also slower than the 82nd by even more fps than the Hoyts. It seems to be a trade off on the quietness versus some speed.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

zhunter62 said:


> Yep there a site up already, here a pic, and the SPIRALS ARE BACK


i just died and went to heaven i knew they would be back everyone thought i was nuts.

:77:ALL HAIL THE SPIRAL CAM BABY!!!!:rock:


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

BOWGOD said:


> i just died and went to heaven i knew they would be back everyone thought i was nuts.
> 
> NEWSFLASH....we all still think you are nuts bowgod:wink::darkbeer: These new bows look great and I agree with you the spirals need to hang around for a while.


----------



## Oxymoron (Sep 15, 2007)

Am I the only one who's worried about those flimsy center pivot arms being able to handle the stress of the draw? Or being highly susceptible to being deformed by a press?

IMO, they look much less sturdy than the ones on Bowtech's current models - although I suppose it is possible that Hoyt's design gets additional stability by having a "closed" forked riser design where the limb pocket stretches all the way to the pivot.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

drtnshtr said:


> BOWGOD said:
> 
> 
> > i just died and went to heaven i knew they would be back everyone thought i was nuts.
> ...


----------



## HartShot (Aug 2, 2006)

Is 321 there speed bow for this year or is it going to be faster


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

REMINDER FOR ALL YOU READY TO BURN THEM AT THE STAKE DUE TO LISTED SPEEDS

it is a known fact that hoyt is always very conservative when listing ibo speeds unlike most other companies that list speeds higher than achievable speeds. i have never had a problem getting 10-15 fps over the listed speed out of a hoyt all the while staying above 5 grains in arrow weight. if they list a bow at 320 then it's more than likely capable of 330 or 335.
they post their speeds on the conservative side so that shooters aren't let down when they get their bow set up and don't get anywhere near the speeds they thought they should. more times than not you will be suprised how fast the bow will be.


----------



## philipdimondo (Apr 10, 2004)

*hoyt*

spirals:cocktail:
blue fusion:cocktail:
shoot thru vantage:cocktail:
talk about making a lot of people eat their words if they dont ante up for a new 2009 hoyt:cocktail:
from what i see, we can all rest easy
who cares about a speed bow anyway
hoyt knows the faster they go, the harder you have to pull


----------



## HartShot (Aug 2, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> REMINDER FOR ALL YOU READY TO BURN THEM AT THE STAKE DUE TO LISTED SPEEDS
> 
> it is a known fact that hoyt is always very conservative when listing ibo speeds unlike most other companies that list speeds higher than achievable speeds. i have never had a problem getting 10-15 fps over the listed speed out of a hoyt all the while staying above 5 grains in arrow weight. if they list a bow at 320 then it's more than likely capable of 330 or 335.
> they post their speeds on the conservative side so that shooters aren't let down when they get their bow set up and don't get anywhere near the speeds they thought they should. more times than not you will be suprised how fast the bow will be.


I know they are always faster than they clame but I was hopeing the would come out with something that would do about the same or a little more than the bowtech 82nd


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

Will the spirals be available on the Vantage Elite.

mmmmmm

I'm diggin' it so far.


----------



## lawnmower (Jul 22, 2008)

well.... I talked to the boss today here at the archery shop i work at, and he has decided to drop hoyt as one of our lines. he likes bowtech a little better than hoyt and does not want another center pivot to compete with his bowtech sales. the thing is we are the only hoyt dealer around here.


----------



## HoytHunter4 (Jan 17, 2007)

lawnmower said:


> well.... I talked to the boss today here at the archery shop i work at, and he has decided to drop hoyt as one of our lines. he likes bowtech a little better than hoyt and does not want another center pivot to compete with his bowtech sales. the thing is we are the only hoyt dealer around here.


your going to have a lot of angry customers thats for sure!:darkbeer:


----------



## gutjuice (Dec 24, 2006)

I hate that center pivot riser...!!!


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

Everybody is harping on the speed, but this is what people wanted was a smooth drawing, bow with a generous 7" BH, sub 4 pounder. Its the same thing as bowtech admiral, smooth to draw easy to shoot. The 82nd is a 6" BH speed bow and I sell them and had one in my personnal collection but is not a really smooth drawing forgiving bow, nor is it to be compaired to the alphamax just a different style of bow. Bowgod is right hoyt makes and exceeds its IBO speeds where other bow companies do not.

As far as I know the Spirals will be offered on the target bows such as the Vantage Elite thats what there made for, and I highly doubt they will be offered on the alpha's


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

fstgstdsmpay said:


> Everybody is harping on the speed, but this is what people wanted was a smooth drawing, bow with a generous 7" BH, sub 4 pounder. Its the same thing as bowtech admiral, smooth to draw easy to shoot. The 82nd is a 6" BH speed bow and I sell them and had one in my personnal collection but is not a really smooth drawing forgiving bow, nor is it to be compaired to the alphamax just a different style of bow. Bowgod is right hoyt makes and exceeds its IBO speeds where other bow companies do not.
> 
> As far as I know the Spirals will be offered on the target bows such as the Vantage Elite thats what there made for, and I highly doubt they will be offered on the alpha's



i agree you probably aren't going to see spirals on the alpha's spirals were originally designed for the long straight limb bows and were never compatable with the short limbs before. that's why when they put them on the vipertec back in 05 they had to change the limbs on the vipertec from 1000's to 2000's
i'm pretty sure that other new cam they came out with is going to be strictly for the parallel limb bows


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

you know for all those who call it a center pivot risor, it really not if you look at the pictures, it is just a long limb pocket, it is closed off at the top by the limb pocket, unlike bowtech whos two attachment points are seperate from each other. hoyts to attachment point are connected. and there is no pivot in the risor either like the bowtech, it is a solid risor. i think it is a nice design, it allows for a more effecant bow and a quiter one, and i am willing to bet that they are just as tough as other hoyts, you all to seem to have forgotten that hoyt puts all there bow designs through 1500 dri fire shot test to see if it stands up to the test, i am sure that the alphamax did fine if not phonominal in this test. so before we all start saying well it look bad and i dont like it shot it first, alot of people, including me thought the same things about the guardian when it first came out but once we shot it we were silinced, i am willing to bet the same thing here. just shot it and we will see.

Z


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

lawnmower said:


> well.... I talked to the boss today here at the archery shop i work at, and he has decided to drop hoyt as one of our lines. he likes bowtech a little better than hoyt and does not want another center pivot to compete with his bowtech sales. the thing is we are the only hoyt dealer around here.


He mite change his mind when customers come in to order AlphaMaxes, I'm sure he will sell just as many Admirals and Captains as well. Don't know how many target bows he sells. Hoyt definitely has BowTech whooped in that department.


----------



## ruttinbuck (Mar 4, 2004)

lawnmower said:


> well.... I talked to the boss today here at the archery shop i work at, and he has decided to drop hoyt as one of our lines. he likes bowtech a little better than hoyt and does not want another center pivot to compete with his bowtech sales. the thing is we are the only hoyt dealer around here.


I wouldn't go do that now! That is not very smart! :crazy:


----------



## terrym (Feb 25, 2005)

Does this new cam have any draw length adjustability or is it draw specific?


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

From a reliable insider, these AM 32,s with tuning are getting 330+ for all of you who are mad they arent 350 :wink:


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

terrym said:


> Does this new cam have any draw length adjustability or is it draw specific?


Well the new XTR look like they use a module, so I could thnk there adjustable.

Spirals are draw length specifc as it should be


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I hope the new riser design works as well on the Hoyt's as it does on the Bowtech's...I'm not a huge Bowtech fan because I dont like binary cams, but I gotta say that the Guardian is a great shooting bow, probably the smoothest and quietest bow I've shot. I'm sure if Hoyt is releasing it that it's gonna be right, even if it's not X-Force fast it should be a great hunting bow. I'm just bummed that they are not gonna offer them in MossyOak camo like alot of us were wanting. I'd love to have the AlphaMax 35 in MossyOak TreeStand.


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

J-Daddy said:


> I hope the new riser design works as well on the Hoyt's as it does on the Bowtech's...I'm not a huge Bowtech fan because I dont like binary cams, but I gotta say that the Guardian is a great shooting bow, probably the smoothest and quietest bow I've shot. I'm sure if Hoyt is releasing it that it's gonna be right, even if it's not X-Force fast it should be a great hunting bow. I'm just bummed that they are not gonna offer them in MossyOak camo like alot of us were wanting. I'd love to have the AlphaMax 35 in MossyOak TreeStand.


theres always PBR HYDROGRAPHICS J:wink:


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

J-Daddy said:


> I hope the new riser design works as well on the Hoyt's as it does on the Bowtech's...I'm not a huge Bowtech fan because I dont like binary cams, but I gotta say that the Guardian is a great shooting bow, probably the smoothest and quietest bow I've shot. I'm sure if Hoyt is releasing it that it's gonna be right, even if it's not X-Force fast it should be a great hunting bow. I'm just bummed that they are not gonna offer them in MossyOak camo like alot of us were wanting. I'd love to have the AlphaMax 35 in MossyOak TreeStand.


I dont think you will soon see MO on a Hoyt there in bed with realtree. I love AP-HD I wish they would at least offer it in that.


----------



## Boludo (Feb 18, 2003)

Any word then on the camo?

I had heard rumors of predator. Man oh man, if it came in pradator...drool...

Can you imagine a predator or asat bow? I'd love it. Gimme.

I also wonder if the alphamax is the speed bow, or if they have another version of this bow that is more aggressive.


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

Boludo said:


> Any word then on the camo?
> 
> I had heard rumors of predator. Man oh man, if it came in pradator...drool...
> 
> ...


Yeah its avaliable in Realtree APG thats it. and no there is not a speed bow or more agressive version


----------



## BULLDOG25 (Jun 1, 2008)

I wanted a new Hoyt this year. Guess not.

Hey at least the brought back the spirals!!!!!!!!


----------



## teach4 (May 5, 2005)

What's the circle looking thing in between the limbpocket and the centerpocket? Is it another limbsaver thing?


----------



## cetorP (Nov 7, 2003)

*Hoyt*

My impression is that this is not the home run Hoyt needed, this coming from a loyal Hoyt guy (with a logo in my back window so nobody go kickin me for saying). 

The speed part of the equasion is out there and possibly has not been addressed. While I don't like the bowtechs, the GT500 looks darn impressive to me, and the numbers appear to be impressive also. Having said this, my two biggest complaints have been addressed, and I was sure nobody at Hoyt was listening:

#1) if you want me to buy a new bow every year (and I would like to do so) then I need to be able to sell mine without taking a bath on it. The draw length specific cams on the trycon/vetrix/vulcan/katera made them very difficult to sell a used one, and I was done with them. If the new ones are in fact draw adjustible by module changes, then thanks.

#2) The weight of Hoyts hunting bows had gotten ridiculous. I don't care who prefers to shoot a heavy bow, the fact is it is EASY to make a bow heavier, but you CAN'T lighten one up. For the many of us who prefer a lighter bow for hunting, thanks for this also.

Now, before I am sold on what I see, just one more question- PRICE?


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

RamRock said:


> theres always PBR HYDROGRAPHICS J:wink:


Yeah and I'm sure MossyOak would love to see me do that, BUT I'm not gonna spend that much on a bow then turn around and have to drop $200 more on it to get it the camo someone else says it has to be. Evrything I wear is MossyOak "hence the ProStaff in my Sig. lol"...But I'm not gonna send a bow off to get it dipped. I agree it's cool to have a one-off camo bow that the factory doesnt make, but when you go to sell it a year later your not gonna get that money back. So take an $850 bow "should be about what the Hoyt's cost for '09" then drop $200 more to get it re-dipped...A year later your gonna do good to get $550 to $600 out of it. Just doesnt make sense to me.


----------



## Aceman (Oct 28, 2003)

New Vantage Elite looks nice!


----------



## MoBOWhunter181 (Jul 2, 2007)

Is that flat black or target black? I can't really tell.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

teach4 said:


> What's the circle looking thing in between the limbpocket and the centerpocket? Is it another limbsaver thing?


Good eye. I noticed that too. Certainly appears to be. :dontknow:


----------



## BuckeyeJoe (Dec 15, 2007)

Well, it looks like I will keep shooting my 2007 Vulcan for at least another year unless Mathews comes out with something faster.


----------



## JMaxH (Mar 20, 2003)

The "circle thing" is the same pocket system used in last year's Reflex bows...


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

JMaxH said:


> The "circle thing" is the same pocket system used in last year's Reflex bows...


it similar but definatly not the same, it is a totally different pocket system than any other bow out there, so how do we know what it is, why not everyone just stop take a deep breath and wait for hoyt to tell use what it is and get a better picture of one. there web sight will be up sometime next week, i read it on there page this morning, now we all know what they look like, now let let them tell use all about them, no one here has even shot one yet and everyone is all up in a frazzle about it, cool your jet and shot one before you say anything.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Griv has a green light from Hoyt and has started posting stuff on his site. Unfortunately he has only posted the Vantage details thus far.

Don't know that we are going to learn all that much more than what we already know though.


----------



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

Predator said:


> Griv has a green light from Hoyt and has started posting stuff on his site. Unfortunately he has only posted the Vantage details thus far.
> 
> Don't know that we are going to learn all that much more than what we already know though.


Posting the AlphaMax's now.

He has much better pics than posted earlier here too.


----------



## vmir (Mar 24, 2008)

*alphaman 32*

Alpha Max -32

IBO Speed rating: 321
Axle Length: 32
Brace Height: 7”
Mass Weight: 3.9 lbs.
Available Weights: 40 – 80 Peak with 10# adj. range
Draw lengths-
XTR Cam – 26” – 30”

This one is truly new. With a weight of only 3.9 pounds, this one is a total departure from the norm. The riser appears to be extremely stiff and strong and has some very nice styling. The main features are the new XTR Cam, Vibration Damping soft grip, The New ZTLock Pocket system, and the new XTS five layer laminatd limb. The limbs are only 12” long. I have a feeling this one is going to be a dead in the hand driller. 


Vantage Elite and Vantage PRO

IBO Speed rating: 301
Axle Length: 41”
Brace Height: 8”
Mass Weight: 4.8 lbs.
Available Weights: 40 – 80 Peak with 10# adj. range
Draw lengths-
Spiral X – 25.5” – 32”
Cam ½+ - 25.5” – 34”

Dan McCarthy tore up the 3-D circuit last year with his Vantage and spiral cam. It makes sense that Hoyt would make this winning combo available to the public. The Vantage Elite has the STT riser style of the Ultra and Pro Elites with some extra styling. 

The New Vantage series bows have the popular Elite grip style. The grip is very slender and tapers to be narrower at the top than it is at the bottom. Minor changes made mid stream to the grip during last season include more flatness in the heel area. I feel that this was a great improvement.


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

Look like draw specific cams, I thought that they were adjustable, are they.


----------



## Rocky44 (Sep 18, 2007)

What is the true advantage of a "center pivot" riser??


----------



## vmir (Mar 24, 2008)

*alpha 32*


----------



## vmir (Mar 24, 2008)

*alpha 35*







Alpha Max – 35

IBO Speed rating: 316
Axle Length: 35
Brace Height: 7”
Mass Weight: 4.1 lbs.
Available Weights: 40 – 80 Peak with 10# adj. range
Draw lengths-
XTR Cam – 27” – 31”


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

There they are.

Guy's this is not a center pivot design like Bowtech. The riser is solid - that is not a pivoting arm. It may look somewhat similar at first glance but that's where it ends so get the idea that they copied Bowtech out of your head - simply isn't the case at all.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

vmir said:


> View attachment 468359


Man, that thing is sharp. They definetly spent a lot of time on the pockets

Can't wait to see one in camo:tongue:

_dang that was quick, thanks vmir_


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

vmir said:


> View attachment 468362
> Alpha Max – 35
> 
> IBO Speed rating: 316
> ...


 Wow, that looks heavy, forward. Is that a rubber dampner or a weight?


----------



## vmir (Mar 24, 2008)

*vantage pro and elite*


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

walks with a gi said:


> wow, that looks heavy, forward. Is that a rubber dampner or a weight?




:chortle:


----------



## vmir (Mar 24, 2008)

The XTR Cam ½ system

New for 2009 is an amalgamation of everything Hoyt engineers know about making high performance cams. At 75% let off it is super smooth, fast, and hard hitting. It has the same high quality bearings as the other cam systems. The XTR has a modular draw adjustment that can be changed without a bowpress.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

thespyhunter said:


> :chortle:


 So what is it and what's so funny?


----------



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

Mods - should probably remove the pics stolen from GRIV's site and posted here.


----------



## DesertRat (Dec 18, 2002)

*Credit.*



vmir said:


> Alpha Max -32
> 
> IBO Speed rating: 321
> Axle Length: 32
> ...


Heah VMIR, you might want to put quotes around this information since these aren't your original words. This was written by George Ryals IV. 


-DR


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Dang it, I was hoping the AM35 would be similar to the Katera XL with a few more fps. Had my hopes all up then saw the 316 IBO. Not that 316 is slow, but my DLD does 315 and a 1 fps increase isn't worth me spending the money


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Archeroni said:


> Mods - should probably remove the pics stolen from GRIV's site and posted here.


Agreed . . . Griv isn't allowed to post here . . . his material shouldn't be pirated and posted here either.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Mr. October said:


> Agreed . . . Griv isn't allowed to post here . . . his material shouldn't be pirated and posted here either.


Yeah, dang picture theives!


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

Mr. October said:


> Agreed . . . Griv isn't allowed to post here . . . his material shouldn't be pirated and posted here either.


 

:set1_signs009:


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Archeroni said:


> Mods - should probably remove the pics stolen from GRIV's site and posted here.


to late.........already saved to file


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

are there any changes to the rest of the hoyt lines, specifically the elite series. or have they remained untouch again.


----------



## Bowdiddy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyt Seems to be making a statement as far as they are not going to make a speed bow or go after that market. Today a speed bow is 340+. So either they haven't come up with a way to produce it because of patent infringements, they just don't want a speed bow, or they can't figure it out. 

If you look at today's hoyt bows compared to 3 years ago. The performance is the same. The cams are a little different, the risers are little different, Limbs are the same, speeds are the same, string stoppers are better, and they are bringing back a proven cam design on some models. So what are you really getting besides a bullet proof performing hoyt 09 bow. Hoyt has always had bullet proof performing bows. In this 09 lineup to me it doesn't look anything as what I expected to see with pushing the enevolpe with performance.

I am a Hoyt Guy. However PSE came out with a killer looking one cam with the Bow Madness having off the chart specs. 330+ 7" brace and 36+ ATA. If Mathews comes to bat with a killer speed bow and design. This year may not be a good one for Hoyt. Just my 2 cents. 

I'm still very interested to shoot them and see what they are capable of!


----------



## curley30030x (Jun 22, 2005)

Talk about dissapointing...Hope its not true! I know alot of the guys personally at Hoyt, got an offer to work there, and I thought they would do better! I remember doing the Safari Custom a year and a half before it was available, then they did it. I did my Vulcan in predator grey, and my Kateras in Green(Might have seen them here) They loved them, and was hoping to see that this year. But Dang it! Why cant they go lighter AND faster? They are looking more like Bowtechs, or something that should be used in a sci-fi movie! Atleast Pete Shepley listened and made the new XForce smooth and easy to draw. Well see If Matt Mphearson one ups everyone this year?!?


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

If ya all want the real story and pics of the whole Hoyt line head over to archerylearningcenter.com


----------



## BUSH in 04 (Oct 8, 2004)

HOYTS 316 and 321 would be 326 and 331 in most other OEM's ads


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

wow those picture werent up long, mods are really on the ball today. i think they were up for a total of 5 minutues. lucky enough i caught a glance of them.


----------



## arahoyt (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm not much of a speed guy, but I sure would have liked to see 340 IBO. I have no doubt that they will be slick bows though, can't wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

zhunter62 said:


> wow those picture werent up long, mods are really on the ball today. i think they were up for a total of 5 minutues. lucky enough i caught a glance of them.


There are numourous picture's posted on many site's for people to view the new Hoyt line up, however it is not fair to George Ryals a.k.a Griv to be pirateing his qoutes and pictures. Everyone's co-operation is appreciated.


----------



## arahoyt (Aug 17, 2006)

With the new Spirals, they ought to sell about a million on the Vantage series just to the spiral loving guys here on AT.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Bowdiddy said:


> Hoyt Seems to be making a statement as far as they are not going to make a speed bow or go after that market. Today a speed bow is 340+. So either they haven't come up with a way to produce it because of patent infringements, they just don't want a speed bow, or they can't figure it out.
> 
> If you look at today's hoyt bows compared to 3 years ago. The performance is the same. The cams are a little different, the risers are little different, Limbs are the same, speeds are the same, string stoppers are better, and they are bringing back a proven cam design on some models. So what are you really getting besides a bullet proof performing hoyt 09 bow. Hoyt has always had bullet proof performing bows. In this 09 lineup to me it doesn't look anything as what I expected to see with pushing the enevolpe with performance.
> 
> ...


Well, I think it's pretty safe to say that they could "figure it out". Hoyt has some of the best engineers in the industry. They may have some patent hurdles but there are often ways around some of that. I believe they just aren't interested in a "speed" bow the way we define it today. I think they are and have been focused on shootability and accuracy first and foremost. And they are very good at that. And toughness to boot. My Vectrix isn't the fastest bow on the market but it's very smooth and easy to draw and very accurate. Is has been my favorite hunting rig to date.

The other point worth making is that the performance of these bows is WAY MORE than anything you'll ever need to kill any game animal that any of us will likely ever hunt. I get pass-throughs with my Vectrix pretty much every time - so I'm not sure that I need an extra 20 fps and I certainly wouldn't want it at the cost of smoothness or accuracy.

All of that said, I was sort of hoping for a little more speed out of these bows. Not PSE speed but a little higher than advertised. And I do understand and agree that Hoyt is always conservative on speed so we can probably get more out of them than advertised.

I suspect, however, that the new riser design is going to result is a very dead, shock free, quiet bow. And they addressed the bow weight issue that many complained about.

So, overall, I suspect these are going to be up there as perhaps one of the quietest, easy shooting and accurate hunting bows of 2009. We'll just have to see how much the speed thing hurts them. It will be interesting to see what Mathews does. They've always had a somewhat similar philosophy with respect to making easy to draw, quiet hunting bows without much emphasis on speed. We'll see if they feel compelled to go against their historical approach to somehow respond to PSE.

For me, I'll be comparing the new Hoyt's to the new PSE Dream Season. I want to get another Hoyt but I do need to give the new PSE a look since it's supposed to be an improvement over last year (which I did shoot but didn't think the stiff draw cycle was worth it on a hunting bow). The one negative I've heard on the PSE is that the cam drops kind of hard into the valley (a little like the Trykon did or like my old Bowtech Patriot bows). We shall see.


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

My understanding is that Draw length specific cams increase speed, whereas those with modules (DL adjustable) decrease speed. This may account for the speed loss we're seeing. Can anyone verify this?


----------



## terrym (Feb 25, 2005)

Predator said:


> There they are.
> 
> Guy's this is not a center pivot design like Bowtech. The riser is solid - that is not a pivoting arm. It may look somewhat similar at first glance but that's where it ends so get the idea that they copied Bowtech out of your head - simply isn't the case at all.


The risers on the 2009 Bowtechs are now solid as opposed to last years which were hinged.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

So...the alphamax are too short for my tastes and I don't really care about Elite series. Did Hoyt do anything else new? Any new bow in the 37-40" range? 737 and regular Vantage series still around?


----------



## Oxymoron (Sep 15, 2007)

Reverend said:


> My understanding is that Draw length specific cams increase speed, whereas those with modules (DL adjustable) decrease speed. This may account for the speed loss we're seeing. Can anyone verify this?


Sort of.

A DL-specific cam can be tailored towards optimum efficiency in terms of mass weight (a shorter draw gets a smaller and lighter cam, which means less mass weight being moved around during the draw cycle, which results in better efficiency), and with rotating draw length modules, there is typically one position where they provide an "ideal" draw force curve.

Of course, it is still very much possible to deliver aggressive draw force curves and blistering speeds with rotating mods, as evidenced by High Country Archery in the past few years.


----------



## PONDER (Sep 8, 2007)

that thing is ugly. i will still shoot the 32. im planning on buying a new bow for 09 and i was planning on it being a hoyt but i dont know now. maybe mathews will release something that will blow my xt away. so far im not impressed with pse or hoyt. the admiral looks nice and im hoping for something big from mathews!


----------



## JMaxH (Mar 20, 2003)

zhunter62 said:


> it similar but definatly not the same, it is a totally different pocket system than any other bow out there, so how do we know what it is, why not everyone just stop take a deep breath and wait for hoyt to tell use what it is and get a better picture of one. there web sight will be up sometime next week, i read it on there page this morning, now we all know what they look like, now let let them tell use all about them, no one here has even shot one yet and everyone is all up in a frazzle about it, cool your jet and shot one before you say anything.


Zhunter62:

In all due respect, I don't think I'm the one who's "jets need cooling??" Someone asked what the circle-like thing was. I replied as best I could, the circle-thing looks just like the system used in the Reflex line from last year, at least visually. No bashing intended, I LOVE Hoyt bows. Before you get too defensive, I suggest taking your own advice...I'll shoot one ASAP. I'm sure you will too.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

JUMPMAN said:


> There are numourous picture's posted on many site's for people to view the new Hoyt line up, however it is not fair to George Ryals a.k.a Griv to be pirateing his qoutes and pictures. Everyone's co-operation is appreciated.


*What are the links to these sites please.

Thanks.*


----------



## markman (Apr 14, 2007)

Hoyt makes a great bow but Im switching to Bowtech and getting an Admiral this year. Not enough change in the Hoyt line to sway me. Still they are a super bow!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

markman said:


> Hoyt makes a great bow but Im switching to Bowtech and getting an Admiral this year. Not enough change in the Hoyt line to sway me. Still they are a super bow!


Don't forget your helmet and safety goggles!

And don't mind that cam lean - they "say" it's nothing to worry about.

sorry...just having fun:wink:


----------



## Hoyts n' Mulies (May 5, 2004)

Can someone post a link to the site that is suppose to have better pictures? Also when is Hoyt going to update their page? My dealer told me he'd have bows to shoot tomorrow but it seems crazy they havent even updated their site yet.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

X-Tec Warrior said:


> Can someone post a link to the site that is suppose to have better pictures? Also when is Hoyt going to update their page? My dealer told me he'd have bows to shoot tomorrow but it seems crazy they havent even updated their site yet.


No I am not supose to but archerylearningcenter.com is where to go.


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Reverend said:


> Codename "Thundertec"
> 36 in. ATA
> 7 1/4 in. brace
> 352 fps
> ...



*IF* this is true I found my new bow


----------



## shoots4fun (Jun 4, 2007)

*Just goes to show..how reliable are these "reliable" sources....*

Wow man, this post earlier was way off. So much for who has the "reliable sources in here" ...by the way..that was never the "code name" when this alpha max was being tested early on ....HAHA this post makes me chuckle looking back on it, now.



> Codename "Thundertec
> 36 in. ATA
> 7 1/4 in. brace
> 352 fps
> ...


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

DesignedToHunt said:


> *IF* this is true I found my new bow



That was just a wish list.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Wonder if the 737 "or a variation of it" will still be in the lineup for '09????
All I wanted was a 737 with an IBO of 330fps that drew as good as the Z3 cams on my Katera.


----------



## RickinMo (Nov 14, 2002)

J-Daddy said:


> Wonder if the 737 "or a variation of it" will still be in the lineup for '09????
> All I wanted was a 737 with an IBO of 330fps that drew as good as the Z3 cams on my Katera.


The seven 37 is still in the 09 lineup but I don't know about cam choices.
I would like to see some more speed from the Seven 37 too.
330 would be nice.

Rick


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

RickinMo said:


> The seven 37 is still in the 09 lineup but I don't know about cam choices.
> I would like to see some more speed from the Seven 37 too.
> 330 would be nice.
> 
> Rick


Yeah 7" brace height and a 37" AtoA and 330fps IBO would be dang near the perfect bow I think.


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Q2DEATH said:


> That was just a wish list.


Yeah, I just saw that his info was posted a month ago and was simply a rumor :embara:


----------



## RickinMo (Nov 14, 2002)

J-Daddy said:


> Yeah 7" brace height and a 37" AtoA and 330fps IBO would be dang near the perfect bow I think.


And without parallel limbs :secret: Perfect


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

Predator said:


> Don't forget your helmet and safety goggles!
> 
> And don't mind that cam lean - they "say" it's nothing to worry about.
> 
> sorry...just having fun:wink:


 One time at the lanes I go to I actually saw a guy who was shooting a guardian wearing safety goggles.


----------



## die-languh (Mar 23, 2005)

you can find the new catalog on jvd.nl


----------



## j_man78 (Mar 11, 2003)

what is jvd.nl


----------



## Tas (Dec 4, 2007)

http://www.jvd.nl/


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

Ah finally a profile picture of the Alphamax. Doesn't look that ugly. I wonder why Hoyt still chooses this 3/4 Profile form below. IMHO its not very beneficial. Makes most bows look deformed.

I going to buy an Ultaelite XT2000 with spiral X, a Katera XL and maybe a Alphamax 35 this year.


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

i like the camo black out feature this year, i would love to see it on one of the ultraelite.


----------



## smitty72 (Jan 29, 2006)

I like alot of there apparel :darkbeer:


----------



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

I hope for Hoyt's sake all of you clamoring for the return of the Spiral cam put your money where your mouth is.

Be interesting to see if the AT spiral demand-wagoneers are a true representation of the archery population or just a couple of guys who will really buy it with a bunch of others piling on.

Time will tell I guess.


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

The all camo AlphaMax 32 is for sure coming into my collection. I like, I like it alot :tongue:

I might have to sell one of my UltraElites, and pick up that VantageElite with the Spiral X.

Got some tough choices up ahead :wink:

Yeah the apparel looks good to.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)




----------



## swamp ghost (Aug 9, 2006)

http://www.jvd.nl/09HoytCatalogue.pdf


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Is there a picture of the camo/black-out option on a bow anywhere? I don't see one in the catalog but would love to see what it looks like. Could look pretty cool.

Also, I haven't seen it talked about regarding the changes made but I learned from going through the catalog that they slimmed down the limbs with the XTR limbs. They took 1/8" off each limb reducing it from 3/4" to 5/8". What does everyone think of that? I guess "thin is in" to quote Mathews....only difference being that the Mathews limbs would probably never survive 1000 consecutive dry fires.

I do think the limb pockets look really tight. I'd be willing to bet these new limb pockets have, by far, the tightest tolerances in the industry.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

On the camo/black-out is the black in the handle section and the camo out closer to the limbs? Or vice versa? Or am I way off?


----------



## Boludo (Feb 18, 2003)

Nice looking bow. But, I had to lol with the "we pushed the envelope until it cried mercy." Oh really? The bow would be the shiz if it looked like it does with the same specs w/ an additional 20 fps. I am very disappointed Hoyt didn't step up and "push the envelope" like, well, let's see, everyone but Mathews. Darton, Elite, Bowtech, Limbsaver, PSE, etc, etc.... Most companies are at 350 if not knocking at the door. What that means is that I can buy a 60 lb bow and get the same performance as I get with a 70 lb hoyt. Is that worth it? I'm not really sure I care that I can dry fire my bow 1500 times and it won't break. That's cool and all, but I won't even try that once. There is only so far a bow can go with "smooth and dead in the hand." We're there. For several years now I haven't really cared how much deader my bow feels. That never really bothered me. The next frontier to conquer is speed+smooth+dead. Do those things and you win. Hoyt will slip again in sales this year and the speed+smooth bows will eat up the market share.


----------



## urahicks2 (May 30, 2007)

Im a die hard Hoyt man too and I am dissapointed with this line-up too!! Some one had an idea for a ThunderTec at 350fps and that sounded great. They wouldnt be able to make that bow fast enough if you ask me. But what do I know!!!!!


----------



## BuckeyeJoe (Dec 15, 2007)

Can anyone give me one good reason why I should buy a 2009 Hoyt and replace my 2007 Vulcan?

1) 7" brace won't work because I shoot the Vulcan's 6" as well as any 7" that I've ever owned
2) Lighter won't work because I doubt seriously I will notice 1/4 pound difference


----------



## so1ocam (Aug 24, 2007)

*2009 Hoyt*

I like the spec's on the Katera XL:
7 1/2" -Brace height
36" ATA
320fps
We will see how it shoots soon enough.


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

It's a shame that so many people think that "pushing the envelope" means making a fast bow. There's no secret science to speed...

2 AGGRESSIVE cams + stiff draw cycle + lots of pre-load in limbs = speed bow


It's not hard to figure out, ANY company is capable of doing it. The question becomes, do you really want to give up a smooth draw cycle for an extra 20 fps that means NOTHING under most hunting conditions? I know I don't :darkbeer:


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

It's a shame that so many people think that "pushing the envelope" means making a fast bow. There's no secret science to speed...

2 AGGRESSIVE cams + stiff draw cycle + lots of pre-load in limbs = speed bow


It's not hard to figure out, ANY company is capable of doing it. The question becomes, do you really want to give up a smooth draw cycle for an extra 20 fps that means NOTHING under most hunting conditions? I know I don't :darkbeer:


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

It's a shame that so many people think that "pushing the envelope" means making a fast bow. There's no secret science to speed...

2 AGGRESSIVE cams + stiff draw cycle + lots of pre-load in limbs = speed bow


It's not hard to figure out, ANY company is capable of doing it. The question becomes, do you really want to give up a smooth draw cycle for an extra 20 fps that means NOTHING under most hunting conditions? I know I don't :darkbeer:


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

DesignedToHunt said:


> It's a shame that so many people think that "pushing the envelope" means making a fast bow. There's no secret science to speed...
> 
> 2 AGGRESSIVE cams + stiff draw cycle + lots of pre-load in limbs = speed bow
> 
> ...





DesignedToHunt said:


> It's a shame that so many people think that "pushing the envelope" means making a fast bow. There's no secret science to speed...
> 
> 2 AGGRESSIVE cams + stiff draw cycle + lots of pre-load in limbs = speed bow
> 
> ...





DesignedToHunt said:


> It's a shame that so many people think that "pushing the envelope" means making a fast bow. There's no secret science to speed...
> 
> 2 AGGRESSIVE cams + stiff draw cycle + lots of pre-load in limbs = speed bow
> 
> ...


+3 :darkbeer:


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

thespyhunter said:


> +3 :darkbeer:


That's the result of AT running like a slug and me jamming the submit button lol


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Hmmm...don't like the new bows at all. Don't care for the Bowtechesque look, don't like the short axle to axle. I've already have a 38 Pro and Ultra, nothing there what so ever to make me want to buy a new one. Too bad. 

Will start looking at the elite extreme XL and the Darton Pro 4000.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

DesignedToHunt said:


> It's a shame that so many people think that "pushing the envelope" means making a fast bow. There's no secret science to speed...
> 
> 2 AGGRESSIVE cams + stiff draw cycle + lots of pre-load in limbs = speed bow
> 
> ...


Thats a very good point. And how much speed do you really need? I've blown completely through the animals I've shot with a 38 Pro that, at the time, was maxed out at 67 lbs, shooting a 463 grain arrow at 257fps. One of those animals was a long range deer with a 1-3/4" cutting diameter mechanical.


----------



## Xringer07 (Mar 22, 2007)

DesignedToHunt said:


> It's a shame that so many people think that "pushing the envelope" means making a fast bow. There's no secret science to speed...
> 
> 2 AGGRESSIVE cams + stiff draw cycle + lots of pre-load in limbs = speed bow
> 
> ...


+1 :darkbeer:

I agree. Anybody can put a radical, harsh drawing set of cams on a bow and get those kind of numbers... Bowtech sure did, nothing against them because the 82nd is a rocket ship, but it tears you apart... just a really really harsh draw cycle. I don't know about this new XTR cam but the Z3 was IMO the absolute smoothest hybrid cam on the market. That is what I as a hunter care about, I don't want to be up in a tree herky jerky trying to get my 350+ fps bow drawn to make a 15 to 25 yard shot. And unless you plan on shooting a cape buffalo end for end, all that energy is nice but unnecessary.


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Archery-Addiction said:


> I get a kick out of everyone that claims speed=harsh draw. Take a look at the new Elite line, the draw is silky smooth, not stiff and still very fast! Not saying I don't like the new hoyts, just stating that speed does not have to equal harsh draw!


I am not saying that all speed bows have a harsh draw cycle, but they all HAVE TO BE STIFF. There is no such thing as a free lunch, the speed has to come from somewhere and that is either a stiff draw cycle or a harsh draw cycle. Elite makes some great bows but Kevin can't defy physics.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

`


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm kinda surprised that they didn't package the Katera/XL on an Alphamax riser?


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Bobmuley said:


> I'm kinda surprised that they didn't package the Katera/XL on an Alphamax riser?


That's what I was hoping for in the AM35..... 

35" ATA 
325 IBO 
7" BH


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

DesignedToHunt said:


> I am not saying that all speed bows have a harsh draw cycle, but they all HAVE TO BE STIFF. There is no such thing as a free lunch, the speed has to come from somewhere and that is either a stiff draw cycle or a harsh draw cycle. Elite makes some great bows but Kevin can't defy physics.


It's not so much defying physics, it's efficiency.


----------



## kabushnell (Feb 19, 2008)

So when will the new AlphaMax 32 be available at dealers so we can get our hands on one. I need to decide between the Katera and this new rig for my new bow.


----------



## lost n mi (Nov 17, 2007)

has anyone heard prices on the new alpamaxbows ,ikinda like them ,but i still like the katera ,ihope it is still smooth 

the one thing for sure is that hoyt tested the alphamax risers & limbs ,so i would imagine they will be great bows ,i never heard of hoyt building a bad bow with problems


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Archery-Addiction said:


> It's not so much defying physics, it's efficiency.


Efficiency plays a big part, there is no doubt about that, but efficiency will only get you so far. If an efficient cam was all it took then EVERY bow company would be offering speed bows shooting 400 + fps, but that's not all it takes and there are things that have to be given up in order to get a faster bow. Some bow companies are willing to sacrifice a little bit of the draw cycle for extra speed since the speed fad is back in while others aren't.

Every speed bow has a stiff draw cycle, there's just no way around it. Compare the draw force curve of an Elite GT500 @ 348 fps and then a Bowtech General @ 308 fps, they will be night and day and I am pretty sure you can guess which one will have the stiffer draw cycle.

As I said, I am not saying that they all have harsh draw cycles (although many do), they simply have a stiff draw cycle.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

kabushnell said:


> So when will the new AlphaMax 32 be available at dealers so we can get our hands on one. I need to decide between the Katera and this new rig for my new bow.


*I did get in my preview order in right away. By that.... I was told it should ship out this Thursday. Hopefully arrive next Weds.

I want the 35" to get here ASAP!!!! 
Shooting a Super Hawk right now as a "tweener" bow. Shot it out to 40 and it does well.

However......*


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

I like the look of the new bows and am happy to see they've lightened them up a little, but was really hoping to see a speed bow this year...


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

Although I love that new riser, there's no real compelling reason for me to buy a new one. It's the same bow as my 07 Vectrix XL... with some cosmetic changes. I guess I'll buy new strings for my Vec, and wait to next year... or perhaps take a closer look at that Elite. :wink:


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

HC Archery said:


> *I did get in my preview order in right away. By that.... I was told it should ship out this Thursday. Hopefully arrive next Weds.
> 
> I want the 35" to get here ASAP!!!!
> Shooting a Super Hawk right now as a "tweener" bow. Shot it out to 40 and it does well.
> ...


My Preview package shipped out today, but I havent been able to find out if I can get mods for my 30" draw yet. The 32" Max is my weapon of choice, hope I can get it, set up before the rut:wink:


----------



## ///36m (Jul 6, 2005)

The AlphaMax looks sweeeet. More speed is always nice, but I don't make my decision based on manufacturers claims.

A little off topic: I downloaded the pdf of the catalog, and it closes every time I try to view page 7. Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Riddle me this, fellow Hoyt Fan-Boys....The Katera XL is listed at 36" a-t-a-, and 7.5" brace, with the Z-3 cams, it's listed at 320 I.B.O..(and the speed numbers werent fudged, I owned a Katera XL, and chrono'd it)....Answer me this question, then....Why is the new Alphamax 1" shorter, 1/2" lower brace height, lighter mass weight limbs, that seem to be stressed a bit more due to the longer limb pocket, and yet it's listed as SLOWER than the Katera XL??.....to All of the posters that keep talking about how a hunting bow doesnt need to be fast, etc..etc....Keep in mind that not everyone is a serious Bowhunter, or even bowhunts at all...I've never owned a bow ,no matter how slow it was, that I wasnt confident that I could kill a deer with it...Shooting deer from a ground blind, or treestand in most of the USA is a close range sport, and most folks use a rangefinder these days...What "I" wanted to see from HOYT this year was a smokin' fast 3-D bow, that was still all of the things that I expect, and love about Hoyt bows, all rolled up into one bow...I'm actually dissapointed in what I've seen so far...Maybe a 737 with the new Spiral cams is my next new Hoyt bow...Ditto on the post about bows being quiet enough, and dead enough in hand...I was shooting a Katera at the shop last night, no sights, no stabilizer, just a whiskerbiskit, and it was plenty dead enough in hand and very smooth....And since foam critters dont jump the string, some Archers dont care how loud a bow is...BowTech, Elite, Pearson, APA and Darton seem to be leaving Hoyt in the dust in the speed game...Thats too bad, becuase I know that Hoyt CAN make a bow that shoots an honest 340-350 f.p.s., and still stay together, and stay in tune, and still be extremely well built, and easy to shoot well..I want anyone that reads this to keep in mind that I have a "Short-ish" draw length, and look forward to having a bow that will allow me and other short-draw archers to shoot with the arrow speed of the long draw Archers...I'll have to wait and see how these now bows shoot...Maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised to see that I'm wrong....I hope so..If not, then I reckon I'll get an '08 Katera, a 737 with Spirals, or an older UltraTec, and some new Spirals...Harperman


----------



## Erbowman (Mar 24, 2004)

anyone know retail price of a proelite in target colors?


----------



## Tundra_Hawk2003 (Mar 25, 2005)

Any idea on the pricing of the Alpha's?
Not that I can afford it ....


----------



## Boludo (Feb 18, 2003)

Everyone keeps piping up that speed isn't everything. What type of improvements are we hoping for then? Basically you're looking at the same specs we've had for several years now with a fancy new riser. I want a reason to buy a new bow. I try to convince myself I "need" one every year. What's my reason this year? I don't think there will be one, other than I just do it because I want to. Seriously, what is Hoyt hanging their hat on with this bow? The only thing I can think of is that it is lighter (props for that). But that's been long overdue -Hoyt seemed 1/2 a pound heavier than everyone else for a while now. This bow would have been a home run if it lost weight AND gained speed, while maintained shootability. Granted, I haven't shot it yet, and I may eat my words, but the bows that have the things I'm looking for in a hunting bow PLUS speed? Why wouldn't I buy those bows? That extra 30 fps might help if I have a less than perfect shot on the bull elk I hope to tag next September.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Reverend said:


> Although I love that new riser, there's no real compelling reason for me to buy a new one. It's the same bow as my 07 Vectrix XL... with some cosmetic changes. I guess I'll buy new strings for my Vec, and wait to next year... or perhaps take a closer look at that Elite. :wink:


I'm thinking the same as you. I'm looking at the XL version of the Elite. Cant remember the name exactly but its 37" a/a, 8" brace and they claim 320fps. Also looking at Darton Pro 4000


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

im excited to say the least about this new design. the specs look great and i cant wait to shoot it. 

the spiral cams on the target bows is probably one of the better ideas i have seen from any company in a long time. 

cant wait to shoot one at the dealers


----------



## PALongbow (Mar 2, 2008)

I have to get this off my chest....I shot a longbow for alot of years at 180 FPS and just recently bought a Hoyt Katera shooting at 275 FPS to change things up a bit. Let me break some news to the speed junkies...there is a ton of animals that get taken every year by bows shooting 180 FPS. You fella's get too wrapped around the axle with speed. Speed isn't what kills...accuracy is the key. Do yourself a favor and become a hunter by getting close the animals you hunt and rely less on speed. Nuff said. BTW the new Hoyt bows look like a winner!!

Ron


----------



## cbp455 (Aug 12, 2008)

PALongbow said:


> I have to get this off my chest....I shot a longbow for alot of years at 180 FPS and just recently bought a Hoyt Katera shooting at 275 FPS to change things up a bit. Let me break some news to the speed junkies...there is a ton of animals that get taken every year by bows shooting 180 FPS. You fella's get too wrapped around the axle with speed. Speed isn't what kills...accuracy is the key. Do yourself a favor and become a hunter by getting close the animals you hunt and rely less on speed. Nuff said. BTW the new Hoyt bows look like a winner!!
> 
> Ron


True, accuracy is the key, but why wouldn't you want to shoot a bow capable of using one pin out to 30 yds and have more kinetic energy?


----------



## 22Hertz (Mar 15, 2005)

cbp455 said:


> True, accuracy is the key, but why wouldn't you want to shoot a bow capable of using one pin out to 30 yds and have more kinetic energy?


I can only speak for myself but I don't want a harsh draw cycle only to gain a small amount of velocity.


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

cbp455 said:


> True, accuracy is the key, but why wouldn't you want to shoot a bow capable of using one pin out to 30 yds and have more kinetic energy?


You just hold the pin over, or adjust you sight (I shoot a slider).


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

I saw the 32 and 35 alphamax today. Nice looking and they're definately lighter. I wonder if the Spirals would be available on the Vantage or the 38 Pro?


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

PALongbow said:


> I have to get this off my chest....I shot a longbow for alot of years at 180 FPS and just recently bought a Hoyt Katera shooting at 275 FPS to change things up a bit. Let me break some news to the speed junkies...there is a ton of animals that get taken every year by bows shooting 180 FPS. You fella's get too wrapped around the axle with speed. Speed isn't what kills...accuracy is the key. Do yourself a favor and become a hunter by getting close the animals you hunt and rely less on speed. Nuff said. BTW the new Hoyt bows look like a winner!!
> 
> Ron


...PALongbow...News flash for 'Ya.....Eveyone that shoots a bow doesnt bowhunt, and in fact alot of the archers that are wanting SPEED is for 3-D shooting...or have short drawlengths, and need to start out with a fast bow, to get decent speed at Their shorter drawlengths...Any well tuned bow that is sighted in will kill a deer at the close ranges that deer are typically shot in the eastern USA...I'm in Ohio, and are average bow-kill distance for deer is approx. 18 yards...I have bowhunted with a 45# recurve, and 450-500 grain arrows, and not had a moments doubt that I could kill a deer with it....Archery and Bowhunting are confused way too often...Harperman


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

Has anyone seen pictures of the Alphamax 35" beside the ones on the Hoyt website?


----------



## PALongbow (Mar 2, 2008)

cbp455 said:


> True, accuracy is the key, but why wouldn't you want to shoot a bow capable of using one pin out to 30 yds and have more kinetic energy?


Good point however...Why wouldn't you try to get closer to the animals that you hunt instead of relying on 30 yard shots? I think sometimes speed is a substitute for applying ones bowhunting skills.


----------



## koosh (Jan 18, 2005)

I saw and drew the alphamax 32 yesterday. Very nice!! She said the price would be $799.


----------



## wyattc (Aug 1, 2006)

we got in the alphamaxs friday and got 5 32" and 3 35" there both awesome shooting bows and i accually got my hands on a 32" and stuck a doe with it yesterday
the bows are plenty fast i shot a 460 grain arrow out of my alphamax set at 65lbs and a 29in draw and it was pushin 260fps and with a 400 grain arrow at 70lbs it was getting 293fps


----------



## AlphaMale (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey Wyatt .... Good shooting bow you got there ... It was a pleasure getting to meet you yesterday .... Just relax a little man you'll do fine ... just pick Jack's brain ... He'll teach you alot .... 


Hoyt sure put together some real winners this year ...


----------



## cbp455 (Aug 12, 2008)

PALongbow said:


> Good point however...Why wouldn't you try to get closer to the animals that you hunt instead of relying on 30 yard shots? I think sometimes speed is a substitute for applying ones bowhunting skills.


I don't rely on 30 yd. shots, but it's nice to know I can make them if I need to.


----------



## AlphaMale (Oct 28, 2008)

Honeymonster said:


> Has anyone seen pictures of the Alphamax 35" beside the ones on the Hoyt website?


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=777626


----------



## ottobond (Oct 26, 2003)

*Price*

Someone else confirm this. My buddy called me tonight. He was at his Hoyt dealer today. Price on the new Alpha $875.00 - $925.00. Someone else please tell me this is wrong. Seems high to me.


----------



## tek (Feb 1, 2005)

I checked out both new Alphamax bows this weekend. The 32 was 749. the 35 was 769.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

PALongbow said:


> Good point however...Why wouldn't you try to get closer to the animals that you hunt instead of relying on 30 yard shots? I think sometimes speed is a substitute for applying ones bowhunting skills.


.....Oh, there it is... The 'ol "Trad" standby of true bowhunting ethics, the "Get Closer" train of thought...Sounds good on paper, but how well does it work in the Real World?...Even with a Longbow, Flatbow, or Recurve, a good bowhunter should be able to make a clean kill at 30 yards...Meaning, that the person shooting the bow should practice , and tune equipment until They are able to shoot well enough to kill at 30 yards..If Your sitting in a treestand, how are You gonna get "Closer"??..And a clear 30 yard shot at a relaxed deer or elk SHOULD be a chip-shot with today's equipment...I shot an X-Force for a while....With hunting weight arrows, the 20 yard sight pin used at 30 yards was shooting the arrows about 4" low...The 30 yard pin was still good to almost 40 yards, something around 36-37 yards, and still keep the arrows in the kill zone of a deer...I have a buddy that made a one arrow, clean kill on a doe last year, at 52 yards...Bowhunters out West regularly make clean kills on big game(deer, elk, etc..) at 50 yards plus...I've known bowhunters that went Caribou hunting, and talked like 40-50 yard shots are the norm...With modern equipment, why not?...The bows and arrows will do it, the weak link is the Archer that is doing the shooting...Saxton Pope, Art Young, Fred Bear, Ben Pearson, Howard Hill, Art LaHa, Will Compton, the list goes on and on of the fella's that shot "TRAD" bows and wooden arrows and bowhunted with the same equipment, and all of the Men that I listed would not have a second thought about taking a 40 plus yard shot at game...With todays archery equipment, how much easier should it be??..Harperman


----------



## Boludo (Feb 18, 2003)

PALongbow said:


> Good point however...Why wouldn't you try to get closer to the animals that you hunt instead of relying on 30 yard shots? I think sometimes speed is a substitute for applying ones bowhunting skills.


LOL. "relying on 30 yard shots". 

Sounds like a whitetail hunter who is used to shooting from a tree stand to me. Here in Utah we call a 30 yard shot a slam dunk chip shot. 50 yard shots are normal, and I know many, many folks who kill deer on a regular basis out past 70 yards.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

ottobond said:


> Someone else confirm this. My buddy called me tonight. He was at his Hoyt dealer today. Price on the new Alpha $875.00 - $925.00. Someone else please tell me this is wrong. Seems high to me.


Here in NM we've been paying 899.00 for about 4 years now. You guys have been getting off easy on the prices.


----------



## cbp455 (Aug 12, 2008)

Boludo said:


> LOL. "relying on 30 yard shots".
> 
> Sounds like a whitetail hunter who is used to shooting from a tree stand to me. Here in Utah we call a 30 yard shot a slam dunk chip shot. 50 yard shots are normal, and I know many, many folks who kill deer on a regular basis out past 70 yards.


Exactly.....you have to take what you can get. Killed a doe at 30 yards in a field just the other day.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

tek said:


> I checked out both new Alphamax bows this weekend. The 32 was 749. the 35 was 769.


The M.A.P. price out here in our area is higher than this....a little over $800. They are about $70-$80 more than last year.

The new Vantage Elite in target color is something like $1400 or so. 


Remember, the price of aluminum has sky rocketed!


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

The rumours are NOT reality. At least this year anyway.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Feb 9, 2005)

*funny to read this thread now that the bows are out*

I didn,t make any comment until I got my hands on one and shot them. 
1st looks like most of the rumors were pulled out of someones arse, just no reliable informatiomn before the launch.
2nd after the launch when there was not anything but a few pics available, people were already buying them, killing them, complaining about the speed, and calling them Bowtech copies.
Now that I was able to go to a "Hoyt reveal" here with the rep and shoot and play I can tell you what I think. 1st of all the bowtech copy was wrong. The limb pocket is pretty cool. It is longer but nothing like a center pivot at all. It not the Reflex pocket either. Looks like Hoyt found a way to eliminate 2/3's of the material but still made a limb pocket that has 0 tolerance. lightened the bow, which neve bothered me but a lot of guys wanted. And lastly these bows just shoot faster than the IBO listed speeds. I really didn't say much about smooth, quiet, and dead in the hand, but really any bow nowadays that isn't these things reallÝ wouldn't do very well would they. But I will have to say that this is the smoothest drawing cam.5 that HÓyt has ever had. Plus it has a solod wall, almost like one that has a draw stop on the limb. Doesn't sponge at all.
I was going to decide between the AM 32/35 and the Bowtech Adimeral/Captian. Well I think its going to be the AM 35. In fact day before yesterday I ordered a AM 35 in blackout/camo, and a Vantage Pro in the same color.


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

here is mine, got mine set-up yesterday and am loving it. The bow is super smooth on the draw, deadly quiet, and plenty fast. This is my favorite bow so far.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Thats sweet looking rig a sure bet!


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

DJMAXWE......Is the Buss cable/Control cable supposed to be reversed with that cable slide/dropaway set up??...It looks like the buss cable is in front, and the control cable in the back, which is reverse of what the cables are with a Hoyt cable slide...Nice looking bow, glad that Your happy with it....Shoot straight.....Harperman


----------

